# Deep Quintet Strings (DQS)



## doctoremmet (May 11, 2022)

.


----------



## doctoremmet (May 11, 2022)

It is an all new library, so no upgrade or crossgrade pricing for existing ISS or DSQ users. The price point apparently will be an really affordable one.

Disclosure: I have beta tested for Soundpaint and have received free SP libraries in return. I have no knowledge or involvement at all about / in any upcoming 8Dio products, and all 8Dio stuff I own, has been purchased by me.


----------



## wunderflo (May 11, 2022)

love it, this is going to be an insta-buy for me. Really fills a gap in my string libraries with the RR legato and it sounds amazing. That's really an important and useful feature, since back-and-forth legato playing is such a common and beautiful style, but without RR it sounds like a siren going off. I was a bit disappointed that SF's Appassionata doesn't cover that being a legato-specialist (it has other strengths, though). The only other library I know of with RR legato is Afflatus, and I'm sure the 8dio one is going to be way more affordable (Afflatus obviously has way more to offer, but I don't need that). So yeah, can't wait. Any informed speculations when it's going to be released?


----------



## doctoremmet (May 11, 2022)

This month.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (May 11, 2022)

wunderflo said:


> love it, this is going to be an insta-buy for me. Really fills a gap in my string libraries with the RR legato and it sounds amazing. That's really an important and useful feature, since back-and-forth legato playing is such a common and beautiful style, but without RR it sounds like a siren going off. I was a bit disappointed that SF's Appassionata doesn't cover that being a legato-specialist (it has other strengths, though). The only other library I know of with RR legato is Afflatus, and I'm sure the 8dio one is going to be way more affordable (Afflatus obviously has way more to offer, but I don't need that). So yeah, can't wait. Any informed speculations when it's going to be released?


*Tokyo Scoring Strings features legato RR, as will the Solo Strings version we're recording later this year


----------



## SupremeFist (May 11, 2022)

I'm old enough to remember that in one of the Deep Studio quartet videos Troels said that he had sampled these instruments so insanely deeply so that he'd never have to go back and sample a cello again. 

That said, this one could be very interesting!


----------



## Bee_Abney (May 11, 2022)

I like smaller groups of strings and like repetition, including fast interchanges between two notes. This could turn out to be good for me!


----------



## wunderflo (May 11, 2022)

Andrew Aversa said:


> *Tokyo Scoring Strings features legato RR, as will the Solo Strings version we're recording later this year


nice, I didn't know that. I'll edit my post.


----------



## SupremeFist (May 11, 2022)

Andrew Aversa said:


> *Tokyo Scoring Strings features legato RR, as will the Solo Strings version we're recording later this year


Oooh


----------



## doctoremmet (May 11, 2022)

SupremeFist said:


> I'm old enough to remember that in one of the Deep Studio quartet videos Troels said that he had sampled these instruments so insanely deeply so that he'd never have to go back and sample a cello again.
> 
> That said, this one could be very interesting!


----------



## SupremeFist (May 11, 2022)

Though I have my criticisms of them, I've really grown to love the raw sound of the Deep Studio instruments. Here is a piece I did last week with the cello and viola plus a piano:






SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds


Explore the largest community of artists, bands, podcasters and creators of music & audio




soundcloud.app.goo.gl





I'm excited for better legato with this new set but I hope the sound texture is as interesting.


----------



## Markrs (May 11, 2022)

SupremeFist said:


> Though I have my criticisms of them, I've really grown to love the raw sound of the Deep Studio instruments. Here is a piece I did last week with the cello and viola plus a piano:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely piece of music ❤️


----------



## doctoremmet (May 11, 2022)

Cool piece! I share your assessment.

Had Spitfire Audio released the Deep Studio Quartet (acronym: DSQ) the sul tasto arcs ALONE would have been enough reason to hype the damn library up into the stratosphere. With this being 8Dio all I’ve ever really read on here is “yeah, cool arcs- but what about true exposed solo work”.

After a while they released a really good and inspiring overview with Ryan Thomas having a closer look at the entire quartet, with tons of brilliant little miniature compositions, making abundantly clear how good these solo strings are in practice - but I’ve never heard much praise since - apart from the overall positive review Sample Library Reviews did.

I hope these legatos will sound as good as this demo seems to indicate, across all five instruments. And I also hope 8Dio decide to hire a couple of demo makers that decide to showcase exposed soloistic “neo classical” use cases as well as some decent old fashioned quintet writing for Deep Quintet Strings (acronym: DQS). As much as I liked the DSQ demo’s they all were kind of “textural” and underscore-like.









8Dio Studio Solo Violin "The Beautiful Trespassing" By Lionel Schmitt


The 8Dio Studio Solo Strings series carries on from our critically acclaimed Intimate Studio product line. Now with more grit, intensity, controllability and of course articulations. The Studio Solo V




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## Bee_Abney (May 11, 2022)

SupremeFist said:


> Though I have my criticisms of them, I've really grown to love the raw sound of the Deep Studio instruments. Here is a piece I did last week with the cello and viola plus a piano:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's really lovely!


----------



## Tanarri (May 11, 2022)

Will they make larger section sized libraries like this? Does this have multiple legato types or just a lot of legato round robins?


----------



## Philip Vasta (May 11, 2022)

I must admit it’s a bit strange to think of them doing a quintet so soon after a quarter but I trust they’re significantly different libraries.

Also… Century Woodwinds.


----------



## jamwerks (May 11, 2022)

Must say, sounds very impressive!!


----------



## doctoremmet (May 11, 2022)

Philip Vasta said:


> Also… Century Woodwinds.


It had better be #2 of 20 right? 😂


----------



## doctoremmet (May 11, 2022)

Tanarri said:


> Will they make larger section sized libraries like this? Does this have multiple legato types or just a lot of legato round robins?


Who's to say... we’re a thread on VI-C, not the Oracle in the Matrix baking cookies with our all-seeing eye pointed at a crystal ball.

Unless this thread reaches a million responses, automatically somehow becomes self-aware and sentient, fuses itself with Skynet and Lucie and tells us soon… your guess is as good as ours.


----------



## Tanarri (May 11, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Who's to say... we’re a thread on VI-C, not the Oracle in the Matrix baking cookies with our all-seeing eye pointed at a crystal ball.
> 
> Unless this thread reaches a million responses, automatically somehow becomes self-aware and sentient, fuses itself with Skynet and Lucie and tells us soon… your guess is as good as ours.


Thought maybe somewhere there's more info than here and someone has read that.


----------



## doctoremmet (May 11, 2022)

Tanarri said:


> Thought maybe somewhere there's more info than here and someone has read that.


In this case all we’ve collectively seen is a teaser video that dropped today, and some of the responses of a little “YT dialogue” in the comments pasted above is basically our current level of understanding.

The good news is Deep Quintet Strings apparently is released in May, so we’ll know more soon enough.

To your point, I think they may eventually do the deep sampled RR legatos for larger sections as well, but if they would have to record again in Zlin (assuming you mean an addition for the Century series) my personal estimation is that may take a whole while longer. Development times for entire (chamber) orchestras are notoriously long and I don’t think that given the lockdown situation AND their launch of Soundpaint they will have had the opportunity to manage a project that large. But of course that’s all just me speculating.


----------



## carlc (May 11, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> ...and I don’t think that given the lockdown situation AND their launch of Soundpaint they will have had the opportunity to manage a project that large. But of course that’s all just me speculating.


I'm just happy to see them make good on their promise to not abandon Kontakt development. Nice to see new Kontakt instruments coming out.


----------



## MartinH. (May 11, 2022)

Looks promising, I'll be keeping an eye on it.



Andrew Aversa said:


> *Tokyo Scoring Strings features legato RR, as will the Solo Strings version we're recording later this year



Awesome! Hope you'll record a bass too!


----------



## Philip Vasta (May 11, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> It had better be #2 of 20 right? 😂


Lol I hope so!


----------



## Raphioli (May 11, 2022)

Sounds really good and 9way RR legato?! damn...


----------



## artmuz (May 11, 2022)

In Troels video we can hear some passages with the usual phasy impression that the violin is not alone! That has been since adagio and I'm still waiting a solo string from their without that.


----------



## moon (May 11, 2022)

artmuz said:


> In Troels video we can hear some passages with the usual phasy impression that the violin is not alone! That has been since adagio and I'm still waiting a solo string from their without that.


One of the comments says the quintet is 2 vln / 1 vla / 2 vc, so it is actually 2 violins playing together.


----------



## doctoremmet (May 11, 2022)

moon said:


> One of the comments says the quintet is 2 vln / 1 vla / 2 vc, so it is actually 2 violins playing together.


You think so? I’d think for a quintet there would have to be 2 separate solo violins. Or -as I was thinking later- maybe there’s a slightly more exotic fifth instrument? Like a bariton violin or something?

Anyway.. I’m off to find that comment.

Edit: sorry @moon for not just accepting you were speaking the truth there!


----------



## doctoremmet (May 11, 2022)

Ah found it:


----------



## Bee_Abney (May 11, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> You think so? I’d think for a quintet there would have to be 2 separate solo violins. Or -as I was thinking later- maybe there’s a slightly more exotic fifth instrument? Like a bariton violin or something?
> 
> Anyway.. I’m off to find that comment.



It would be two separate violins. But I think the suggestion is that Troels had the whole quintet loaded.


----------



## Bee_Abney (May 11, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Ah found it:



Or maybe two together...


----------



## doctoremmet (May 11, 2022)

Interesting! So… no bass. For that we’d need the DSQ. Which kind of makes sense, because no bass ever plays really fast back and forth legato lines….

And this will have three main instrument patches then. Including a 2 vln and a 2 cll patch.


----------



## doctoremmet (May 11, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Or maybe two together...


I think the actual patch will be a 2 vln legato patch. Especially with him specifying there are mic positions (likely close mics) to bring out one or the other and change the tone colour?


----------



## Bee_Abney (May 11, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> I think the actual patch will be a 2 vln legato patch. Especially with him specifying there are mic positions (likely close mics) to bring out one or the other and change the tone colour?


Yes. That's what it looks like. Seems like an odd choice to me; but I don't know much about how quintets get used.


----------



## doctoremmet (May 11, 2022)

Huh? @creativeforge @Jdiggity1 






How is this a Commercial Announcement?
This thread is pure Sample Talk.

I don’t represent 8Dio do I?
Everyone on here is able to say whatever they like. And I am actually doing research in public sources for the benefit of us all. I am basing an entire thread off of ONE effing teaser video FFS. 

And this thread is supposed to live on AFTER release of the instrument, so we get to talk about it.

You know? Just like THIS thread, which is your largest thread ever:

https://vi-control.net/community/threads/spitfire-audio-“this-is-london-calling”-bbc-symphony-orchestra.84345/

Care to explain the difference why that one is Sample Talk?

Totally weird move. I am always so unpleasantly surprised by these mod decisions. You’d think it be polite to warn me first? I am putting a lot of effort and positive energy into my posts and forum contributions you know? Including picking the right forum. But no. BAM! Let’s move the thread and not tell Temme. Nice move. Now you have me pissed. And don’t give me any “don’t whine publicly about mod decisions” crap please. I hardly EVER do that and I am usually a good boy now ain’t I? Especially considering the sheer volume of my posts  

Anyway, good luck with moving stuff around and with this thread. I feel I’m being demoted to nothing but an “8Dio commercial shill”, which I’m clearly not. I’m out. Bye now.


----------



## Reznov981 (May 11, 2022)

I’m burning with curiosity about this library. I’d just decided on SF Solo Strings to be my solo strings purchase for exposed stuff, but all of a sudden I might be getting these! Or… Tokyo Solo Strings?


----------



## Jdiggity1 (May 12, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Huh? @creativeforge @Jdiggity1
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You gotta admit... if you ignore who posted it, it does look and smell a lot like a commercial announcement. (Which many sample talk threads of late share that vibe too.... but I'll get to that another time...)
Ideally, sample talk threads will have a specific question or topic - "How to get best results out of Product X?", "Thoughts on Product X?", etc.
But when the topic of a thread is basically "Here's a product" without a question attached to it, it is by definition - an announcement.

However, I have moved it back to Sample Talk.
(Edit: follow Markrs' link on the next page for more on this situation)

I know we all get excited about being the first to share this stuff, but ideally it would be left for the developers themselves to "announce" it. They're running out of reasons to contribute here as it is.


----------



## Markrs (May 12, 2022)

A lot of the time we talk about new products in sample talk is because it doesn’t have any restrictions on comparing against other libraries which commercial threads can. It allows for more open conversation.


----------



## doctoremmet (May 12, 2022)

Jdiggity1 said:


> You gotta admit... if you ignore who posted it, it does look and smell a lot like a commercial announcement. (Which many sample talk threads of late share that vibe too.... but I'll get to that another time...)
> Ideally, sample talk threads will have a specific question or topic - "How to get best results out of Product X?", "Thoughts on Product X?", etc.
> But when the topic of a thread is basically "Here's a product" without a question attached to it, it is by definition - an announcement.
> 
> ...


Appreciate the reply and get your reasoning. Can’t say we are observing the same things though. I am researching a teaser here. And Sample Talk is largely made up of entirely similar posts, including the 1M views BBCSO post.

The developers choose to tease their stuff. Some do it on here, some on other channels. “We” react.

I am more than happy to comply with any forum rules and if stuff like this needs to be under Commercial Announcements, no problem at all. It would mean I would just never feel free nor compelled to post anything remotely like this thread ever again. 

What I did take issue with is two things:
1. The randomness of the decision
2. The utter lack of communication

I totally get this is a forum owned by Mike and with a commercial purpose. So whatever the rules, the mods get to decide how stuff is interpreted and handled. Totally fine with that!

BUT: the coolest content (and no I am not talking about myself here) is all user-generated. So users DO have value for VI-C. So consider talking to them BEFORE actually just moving stuff around. It is the polite thing to do.

Anyway. Nuff said. And thanks for your reply. It is highly appreciated.

Proceed.


----------



## doctoremmet (May 12, 2022)

Markrs said:


> A lot of the time we talk about new products in sample talk is because it doesn’t have any restrictions on comparing against other libraries which commercial threads can. It allows for more open conversation.


THIS.


----------



## Markrs (May 12, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> THIS.


 I just created a new thread on the topic in the feedback area






Sample Talk and discussing sample libraries


You gotta admit... if you ignore who posted it, it does look and smell a lot like a commercial announcement. (Which many sample talk threads of late share that vibe too.... but I'll get to that another time...) Ideally, sample talk threads will have a specific question or topic - "How to get...



vi-control.net


----------



## Loerpert (May 12, 2022)

8Dio was my first, and I will always love them.


----------



## Drundfunk (May 12, 2022)

Andrew Aversa said:


> *Tokyo Scoring Strings features legato RR, as will the Solo Strings version we're recording later this year


 Don't forget the piano my dude! Even if you do it just for the comprehensiveness of the Tokyo Scoring product line. Me want!


----------



## Reznov981 (May 16, 2022)

New cello demo video


----------



## MA-Simon (May 17, 2022)

Could be nice. Legato sounds good, but when he holds down a note for longer, the phrase falls apart in an awkward mechanically intense sustain. Da-da-da-da-eeeeeeeeekh.

Hope it can be phrased differently.
Would love to play and test it though!
Waiting on how this turns out.


----------



## Rudianos (May 19, 2022)

This library actually seems very playable from the videos. Aside from shorts ... the legatos from this company do not hold up. Can they pave the way for something special?


----------



## Bee_Abney (May 19, 2022)

Rudianos said:


> This library actually seems very playable from the videos. Aside from shorts ... the legatos from this company do not hold up. Can they pave the way for something special?


I'd like to believe that this fits in with the development of terrific legato in Soundpaint; but I get the impression that Kontakt will remain the home of orchestral sampling for Troels.


----------



## mixedmoods (May 30, 2022)

Any news here? Tomorrow is the last day of May ...


----------



## zodiaclawl (May 30, 2022)

mixedmoods said:


> Any news here? Tomorrow is the last day of May ...


This is from their latest newsletter that I got today:






So supposedly a few days away.


----------



## lashman (May 30, 2022)

> Price $150. Coming June 2nd 2022.


----------



## moon (May 30, 2022)

lashman said:


>



Hooooo boy. $150 is dangerous...


----------



## Reznov981 (May 30, 2022)

moon said:


> Hooooo boy. $150 is dangerous...


Suspiciously low really…
What are they hiding?!


----------



## wunderflo (May 30, 2022)

I wonder whether using twin pairs of instruments made it a bit easier to create convincing RR legatos (maybe this helped to hide or avoid some phasing issues)?


----------



## Reznov981 (May 30, 2022)

wunderflo said:


> I wonder whether using twin pairs of instruments made it a bit easier to create convincing RR legatos (maybe this helped to hide or avoid some phasing issues)?


I don’t love the twin thing to be honest


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (May 30, 2022)

Reznov981 said:


> Suspiciously low really…
> What are they hiding?!


maybe legato only? (and arcs (dynamic swell type things) from what I read)
Would still be low ofc. I think they may just go for lower prices.
Constant sales, and low Soundpaint prices... I guess they just reflect that in the normal prices in the future.


----------



## lashman (May 31, 2022)

another teaser:


----------



## Fidelity (May 31, 2022)

Reznov981 said:


> Suspiciously low really…
> What are they hiding?!


Our wallets at this rate


----------



## muziksculp (May 31, 2022)

Sounds wonderful ! 

Yeah ... More strings libraries


----------



## muziksculp (May 31, 2022)

I'm also curious if this library is using a lot of scripting to get the legatos to play nicely, and if this would also mean high-CPU usage when used ? 

I guess we will know when it is released on June 2nd. A detailed walkthrough on release date would be great as well.


----------



## doctoremmet (May 31, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> I'm also curious if this library is using a lot of scripting to get the legatos to play nicely, and if this would also mean high-CPU usage when used ?
> 
> I guess we will know when it is released on June 2nd. A detailed walkthrough on release date would be great as well.


It seems the teasers are lifted from Troels’ walkthrough.


----------



## Ricgus3 (May 31, 2022)

Pricing probably reflects this to be a condender to Spitfire Appassionata.


----------



## muziksculp (May 31, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> It seems the teasers are lifted from Troels’ walkthrough.


Interesting. Well, that means there is much more when the walkthrough is released. 

I like what I hear so far.


----------



## robgb (May 31, 2022)

This library sounds brilliant.


----------



## muziksculp (May 31, 2022)

So, it has 2 Violins, 1 Viola, and 2 Celli. 

I wasn't able to tell if they mean two separate violins, (vln1 & vln2), or they recorded two violinists at the same time ? Same with the Celli, are they two separate Celli (Cello 1 & Cello 2) or a combined patch of two celli playing together ?


----------



## doctoremmet (May 31, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> So, it has 2 Violins, 1 Viola, and 2 Celli.
> 
> I wasn't able to tell if they mean two separate violins, (vln1 & vln2), or they recorded two violinists at the same time ? Same with the Celli, are they two separate Celli (Cello 1 & Cello 2) or a combined patch of two celli playing together ?


Two celli as an ensemble. So three patches: twin celli, twin violins and a solo viola. (So at the same time). I view this selection as an add-on to the existing Deep Studio Quartet and Intimate Studio Strings. Aimed at doing one thing particularly well. We’ll soon see if that’s a correct assumption. Or rather: hear. I will definitely purchase this and report back. Hopefully with audio examples or some sort of “stumble through” of my own.


----------



## muziksculp (May 31, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Two celli as an ensemble. So three patches: twin celli, twin violins and a solo viola. (So at the same time).


Thanks. That's interesting, given two violins can create phasing, and tuning issues, that's why they usually use three or more players. But the way the two violin players are recorded for this library sounds pretty good. Maybe the samples were heavily edited, and tuned.


----------



## Reznov981 (May 31, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Two celli as an ensemble. So three patches: twin celli, twin violins and a solo viola. (So at the same time). I view this selection as an add-on to the existing Deep Studio Quartet and Intimate Studio Strings. Aimed at doing one thing particularly well. We’ll soon see if that’s a correct assumption. Or rather: hear. I will definitely purchase this and report back. Hopefully with audio examples or some sort of “stumble through” of my own.


I’m 99% confident that you’re right about the ensemble patches. It’s a strange choice, but the sound… well that speaks for itself


----------



## Jackal_King (May 31, 2022)

Sounds great! But I thought maybe they would use the current GUI that's used for the Century series instruments.


----------



## muziksculp (May 31, 2022)

Jackal_King said:


> Sounds great! But I thought maybe they would use the current GUI that's used for the Century series instruments.


Yeah, I’m not a big fan of the GUI being used.


----------



## Remnant (May 31, 2022)

I can’t wait for the walkthrough of this. Super interested and teasers sound great (although Troehls makes everything sound great). My only concern is I always thought recording two string instruments together was a no no.


----------



## muziksculp (May 31, 2022)

Remnant said:


> My only concern is I always thought recording two string instruments together was a no no.


Same here. I wonder if they experimented with a solo violin and 9 legato RRs, first, then decided to test the same thing with 2 violins and 9 legato RRs, and the 2 violins sounded much better. Super curious to know why they decided on the 2 vlns, and 2 celli, and only 1 Viola (why not 2 Violas) ?


----------



## Zanshin (May 31, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Same here. I wonder if they experimented with a solo violin and 9 legato RRs, first, then decided to test the same thing with 2 violins and 9 legato RRs, and the 2 violins sounded much better. Super curious to know why they decided on the 2 vlns, and 2 celli, and only 1 Viola (why not 2 Violas) ?


2+2+1=Quintet. It’s not rocket surgery.


----------



## Remnant (May 31, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Same here. I wonder if they experimented with a solo violin and 9 legato RRs, first, then decided to test the same thing with 2 violins and 9 legato RRs, and the 2 violins sounded much better. Super curious to know why they decided on the 2 vlns, and 2 celli, and only 1 Viola (why not 2 Violas) ?


That’s what I think and am hoping. I listened to the teasers really closely for that and am thinking they just thought ultimately 2 instruments with that many round robins created more realism and perhaps they were able to cure any phase issues it can create in post. Fingers crossed.


----------



## muziksculp (May 31, 2022)

Remnant said:


> That’s what I think and am hoping. I listened to the teasers really closely for that and am thinking they just thought ultimately 2 instruments with that many round robins created more realism and perhaps they were able to cure any phase issues it can create in post. Fingers crossed.


Did the 2-violins sound more like a solo violin to you in the teaser videos ?


----------



## muziksculp (May 31, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> 2+2+1=Quintet. It’s not rocket surgery.


LOL.. but why not a even things out with 2 Violas as well, and call it a Sextet ? Maybe they couldn't find a 2nd violist ?


----------



## doctoremmet (May 31, 2022)

Jackal_King said:


> Sounds great! But I thought maybe they would use the current GUI that's used for the Century series instruments.


The GUI is also a current one which is used for the entire Studio series. There likely won’t be much options in terms of mic positions, typically a rotary mix knob between “close” and “far” is used. So the Century GUI wouldn’t make much sense.


----------



## Remnant (Jun 1, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Did the 2-violins sound more like a solo violin to you in the teaser videos ?


I thought I could hear both actually.


----------



## Markrs (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 1, 2022)

Markrs said:


>



Oh, great! This looks like it could be full walkthrough. I'll give it a watch. 8Dio usually do multiple videos for more complex libraries, so perhaps there'll be more too. I'm really interested to see how how this turns out. It's not something I need soon; but I'm pretty hopeful this could be a really nice sounding library. One of the things I don't like about true legato is the lack of round robins. Not just for repeating notes, but also for variety generally that helps the library feel more alive.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 1, 2022)

Given he is playing a lot of chordal figures with the i.e. two violins, I feel this is more of a small string section legato emulation rather than a Quintet library.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 1, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Given he is playing a lot of chordal figures with the i.e. two violins, I feel this is more of a small string section legato emulation rather than a Quintet library.


You are right. A true quintet this is not. It is two duo’s and a solo player.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 1, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> You are right. A true quintet this is not. It is two duo’s and a solo player.


Playing more notes than humanly possible when playing the arcs.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 1, 2022)

I love the sound of the library, so I might grab a copy tomorrow


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 1, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Playing more notes than humanly possible when playing the arcs.


I never approach samples that way. Plus: count the number of threads about “the layering of libraries”


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 1, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> I never approach samples that way. Plus: count the number of threads about “the layering of libraries”


I totally agree with you, hehe.. I was being a bit ultra-technical, not sure why. 

When it comes to sample libraries, if it sounds good/realistic enough, then it is done, and that's what really matters. How it was created is another story, and many listeners don't care how that was achieved.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 1, 2022)

I was also thinking if any of my current many string library options can deliver this type of legato functionality, and I don't think any one of them can deliver this type of legato performance. 

Maybe experimenting with the SWAM Solo Strings, or Sample Modeling Solo Strings, can get close to this. But I have to try before I would know if this would be possible, and sound as good as the 8Dio Deep Quintet Strings library. (especially the Legatos).


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 1, 2022)

OH.. I should also add, that I thought the reverb made a big improvement to these strings, I wasn't very fond of the way they sounded dry. I wonder if the reverb Troels used in the video was the Kontakt reverb inside the library, or he used a dedicated high-quality reverb. I'm guessing it's just the builtin reverb in the library, so it should sound even better with a high-quality reverb.


----------



## kgdrum (Jun 1, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> OH.. I should also add, that I thought the reverb made a big improvement to these strings, I wasn't very fond of the way they sounded dry. I wonder if the reverb Troels used in the video was the Kontakt reverb inside the library, or he used a dedicated high-quality reverb. I'm guessing it's just the builtin reverb in the library, so it should sound even better with a high-quality reverb.




Since you have mentioned reverb, for me most 8dio and SoundPaint demos I keep seeing that Troell’s puts online are always swimming in more reverb than I like and it makes it difficult for me to evaluate almost all of these products.


----------



## EanS (Jun 1, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> Since you have mentioned reverb, for me most 8dio and SoundPaint demos I keep seeing that Troell’s puts online are always swimming in more reverb than I like and it makes it difficult for me to evaluate almost all of these products.


In the walkthrough, watch from min 29:00 (29:34 more exactly) he shows an example sans le reverb.


----------



## kgdrum (Jun 1, 2022)

EanS said:


> In the walkthrough, watch from min 29:00 (29:34 more exactly) he shows an example sans le reverb.




Thanks will do 👍


----------



## Fidelity (Jun 1, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> You are right. A true quintet this is not. It is two duo’s and a solo player.


You sure that's not what a quintet is? Certainly reminds me of some I've been in.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 1, 2022)

Fidelity said:


> You sure that's not what a quintet is? Certainly reminds me of some I've been in.


Yes. The cello players and violin players in your quintet only played unisono parts, yes? Okay.


----------



## aka70 (Jun 1, 2022)

I don't understand the choice of two violins. Even in the real world, with top string players two violins in unison would sound bad. Why should they sound good when programming?


----------



## Fidelity (Jun 1, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Yes. The cello players and violin players in your quintet only played unisono parts, yes? Okay.


It was more of a joke about behavior in groups but by all means


----------



## RSK (Jun 1, 2022)

I’m just waiting for someone to say the legatos suck. Without even hearing them.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 1, 2022)

This library is fascinating.


----------



## EanS (Jun 1, 2022)

It's already available. Please anyone pull the trigger and help the rest understand these two texts if they indeed mean "you can also use a single violin or cello, not it tandem", and buy it? 🥰 🤣


----------



## EanS (Jun 1, 2022)

Ok people, it's been already 5 minutes since my last post🤣. Get up from bed, skip breakfast or dinner I have no Idea what's your timezone but please, stop comparing Komplete versions and head here now?









Deep Quintet Strings


Price $150 (Not eligible for discount until June 1st 2023) 9-way Round Robin articulations 15 Articulations and over 14.000 samples Compressed to 15.29GB 5 Different Sustains 9 Types of Bowing Arcs and Arc FX Advanced Section Control Microphone Control Close, Far & Noise Microphones Deep-Sampled...




8dio.com


----------



## moon (Jun 1, 2022)

EanS said:


> Ok people, it's been already 5 minutes since my last post. Get up from bed, skip breakfast or dinner I have no Idea what's your timezone but please, stop comparing Komplete versions and head here now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No better way to get the info than firsthand.


----------



## Remnant (Jun 1, 2022)

I just purchased, and usually not that impulsive about these things. It will be at least a day before I can download. I might even need to free up a little hard drive space dang it. And just yesterday I decided I really had all I needed. Demos just sound too good.


----------



## Futchibon (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## mr.vad0614 (Jun 1, 2022)

I noticed that it's regular price on the website is for $375 and says not eligible for discounts until the 31st of June 2023? What does that mean, and is that even correct?


----------



## AMBi (Jun 1, 2022)

mr.vad0614 said:


> I noticed that it's regular price on the website is for $375 and says not eligible for discounts until the 31st of June 2023? What does that mean, and is that even correct?


That's probably referring to the unwritten rule of 'not putting products on sale unless they've been out for a year rule' that a lot of devs incorporate out of respect to early adopters.


----------



## carlc (Jun 1, 2022)

mr.vad0614 said:


> I noticed that it's regular price on the website is for $375 and says not eligible for discounts until the 31st of June 2023? What does that mean, and is that even correct?


The $150 price is 60% off the listed price. If you go out to the 8dio main page, on the 60% off banner, they have changed it to say "This sale ends tonight!". It's possible that they intended to add the new Deep Quintet library after the current sale ended, and it is accidentally discounted (i.e. another 8dio "glitch"). It could also be an intentional glitch to generate impulse purchases. We may never know.


----------



## AMBi (Jun 1, 2022)

carlc said:


> The $150 is 60% off the listed price. If you go out to the 8dio main page, on the 60% off banner, they have changed it to say "This sale ends tonight!". It's possible that they intended to add the new Deep Quintet library after the current sale ended, and it is accidentally discounted (i.e. another 8dio "glitch"). It could also be an intentional glitch to generate impulse purchases. We may never know.


It says it's available at $150 on their Youtube channel description as well


----------



## carlc (Jun 1, 2022)

AMBi said:


> It says it's available at $150 on their Youtube channel description as well so that's just its intro pricing.


Good point, Troels also acknowledges the $150 price in his announcement on Discord... but it sounds less exciting without any conspiracy theories or glitch stories.


> *Troels Folmann — 05/30/2022*
> Coming June 2nd 2022 at www.8dio.com ($150). 8Dio Quintet Strings features 2 Violins, 1 Viola and 2 Cellos. All recorded with true 9-way round-robin based legato and extensive arcs.
> 
> Quintet Strings were recorded in the same studio and with the same players used for our Intimate Studio Strings, Studio Brass and Studio Woodwinds and our acclaimed Deep Solo Strings.


----------



## moon (Jun 1, 2022)

mr.vad0614 said:


> I noticed that it's regular price on the website is for $375 and says not eligible for discounts until the 31st of June 2023? What does that mean, and is that even correct?


$150 is probably the actual price. The 60% off is sitewide, so in order to have it available at $150 with the sale still ongoing, they set the "price" at $375 so it comes out to $150 post-discount. It'll probably get changed to $150 flat once the sale is over.


----------



## carlc (Jun 1, 2022)

moon said:


> $150 is probably the actual price. The 60% off is sitewide, so in order to have it available at $150 with the sale still ongoing, they set the "price" at $375 so it comes out to $150 post-discount. It'll probably get changed to $150 flat once the sale is over.


Maybe they plan to also have 9-way round robin pricing


----------



## Mikro93 (Jun 2, 2022)

I made one of the demos, ask me anything


----------



## Ricgus3 (Jun 2, 2022)

Mikro93 said:


> I made one of the demos, ask me anything


Is it playable?


----------



## Markrs (Jun 2, 2022)

I would love to hear demos of it working with the deep solo studio strings and the intimate strings.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 2, 2022)

Markrs said:


> I would love to hear demos of it working with the deep solo studio strings and the intimate strings.


Coming right up. Downloading DQS right now with every intention of cranking out these exact demos. Bear with me.


----------



## zimm83 (Jun 2, 2022)

Has it polyphonic legato or mono ?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 2, 2022)

zimm83 said:


> Has it polyphonic legato or mono ?


This is 9 Round Robin mono legato


----------



## Gensaii (Jun 2, 2022)

What's the reason for recording two violins and two cellos instead of one of each? I mean it's cool but I personally have been looking forward for something that could also serve as a solo instrument.


----------



## djb78 (Jun 2, 2022)

Mikro93 said:


> I made one of the demos, ask me anything


Hi, what I've heard so far sounds great and the playability looks very natural. Is this a fair assessment? How do they compare to, say, Spitfire Solo Strings or the Joshua Bell Solo Violin (if you have experience of these)? Cheers


----------



## AndyP (Jun 2, 2022)

Sounds pretty good. I fear I can't resist.


----------



## iMovieShout (Jun 2, 2022)

Gensaii said:


> What's the reason for recording two violins and two cellos instead of one of each? I mean it's cool but I personally have been looking forward for something that could also serve as a solo instrument.


I was wondering this as well. To sound natural a divisi section needs to have at least 3 of the same instrument. Such as 3 or more vioins, 3 or more violas, etc.

Has anyone actually purchased this and can answer this question? Maybe @Mikro93 ?


----------



## SupremeFist (Jun 2, 2022)

Mikro93 said:


> I made one of the demos, ask me anything


Is it any good?


----------



## Kuusniemi (Jun 2, 2022)

Am I the only bothered with this not having any short articulations...  I mean for a library with such a pricetag, it seems like a one trick pony.


----------



## filipjonathan (Jun 2, 2022)

Kuusniemi said:


> Am I the only bothered with this not having any short articulations...  I mean for a library with such a pricetag, it seems like a one trick pony.


That's exactly what it is.


----------



## Ricgus3 (Jun 2, 2022)

Kuusniemi said:


> Am I the only bothered with this not having any short articulations...  I mean for a library with such a pricetag, it seems like a one trick pony.


Isn’t this exactly like Appasionata? A great sounding legato library


----------



## polynaeus (Jun 2, 2022)

Gensaii said:


> What's the reason for recording two violins and two cellos instead of one of each? I mean it's cool but I personally have been looking forward for something that could also serve as a solo instrument.


Maybe cuz 1 sounded bad?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 2, 2022)

EanS said:


> It's already available. Please anyone pull the trigger and help the rest understand these two texts if they indeed mean "you can also use a single violin or cello, not it tandem", and buy it? 🥰 🤣


He talked about soloing the instruments in the video, but his demonstration of it was to solo the instrument types, not the individual players.


----------



## gamma-ut (Jun 2, 2022)

Kuusniemi said:


> Am I the only bothered with this not having any short articulations...  I mean for a library with such a pricetag, it seems like a one trick pony.


I think it's meant to sit alongside the quartet and Intimate Studio Strings, so you basically Frankenstein a full performance out of them. I don't have this new one but the setup looks very similar to the Intimate library where you deselect instruments to get a solo one.


----------



## Kuusniemi (Jun 2, 2022)

Ricgus3 said:


> Isn’t this exactly like Appasionata? A great sounding legato library.


I get Appassionata since the section sizes are more common there, but this has such different approach that a simple short articulation would have been proper.

And the pricetag is heftier than Appassionata.


----------



## Kuusniemi (Jun 2, 2022)

gamma-ut said:


> I think it's meant to sit alongside the quartet and Intimate Studio Strings, so you basically Frankenstein a full performance out of them. I don't have this new one but the setup looks very similar to the Intimate library where you deselect instruments to get a solo one.


Quite a jump to buy two libraries to get a single short articulation.


----------



## gamma-ut (Jun 2, 2022)

I think they're working on the assumption that buyers have Deep Solo or Intimate already. I didn't mean you absolutely need both as you could probably do the pitch-shift trick on Deep Solo to make a quintet for the short and pizz arts. But you will have to Frankenstein it.


----------



## Kuusniemi (Jun 2, 2022)

gamma-ut said:


> I think they're working on the assumption that buyers have Deep Solo or Intimate already. I didn't mean you absolutely need both as you could probably do the pitch-shift trick on Deep Solo to make a quintet for the short and pizz arts. But you will have to Frankenstein it.


I meant that you need to get Deep Quintet and Intimate Strings to get a full library.


----------



## gamma-ut (Jun 2, 2022)

Kuusniemi said:


> And the pricetag is heftier than Appassionata.


It's not clear that it's going up to $375 - that looks to be a consequence of introducing this while the 60% sale is on. The text on the product page suggests it's meant to be $150 permanently.


----------



## Montisquirrel (Jun 2, 2022)

Wondering why they didnt go with 8-way round robin..


----------



## Kuusniemi (Jun 2, 2022)

gamma-ut said:


> It's not clear that it's going up to $375 - that looks to be a consequence of introducing this while the 60% sale is on. The text on the product page suggests it's meant to be $150 permanently.


If that is the case then they should not have that 375 there at all. If it is going to be 150 then that is the value of the library not 375.


----------



## iMovieShout (Jun 2, 2022)

Based on the above / recent comments (above), I'd have expected there to be an additional discount for existing owners of the Quartet library, or Solo libraries. 
I'll give this a miss as we already have all the other 8DIO string libraries (here in the studio), and to be honest we don't make alot of use of them for various reasons. Tend to find most of the 8DIO orchestral libraries are very good at niche / specific areas, and require alot of massaging to get them to sound good, especially in the final mix.


----------



## Kuusniemi (Jun 2, 2022)

I do like the sound of this, but for these section sizes I don't think I will be buying this. If it was bigger sections as in Appassionata or single intruments this would be great. But the idea of this is clearly not to solo the instruments but use them together and for that the missing short articulation is a big thing.


----------



## wcreed51 (Jun 2, 2022)

No Pizz? What are they thinking?


----------



## Rudianos (Jun 2, 2022)

Think I'll wait for some user demos. Sounds good but not falling off the wagon just now....

I will say that something very beautiful in Intimate Series at 8dio. With the right tweaking it's just awesome. Workhorse, it is not. Momentary glimmer. Real magic... But shorts between Deep and Intimate are so exhaustively stocked... Don't really need it redone for a nominal change of instrumentation.


----------



## Kuusniemi (Jun 2, 2022)

Rudianos said:


> Think I'll wait for some user demos. Sounds good but not falling off the wagon just now....
> 
> I will say that something very beautiful in Intimate Series at 8dio. With the right tweaking it's just awesome. Workhorse, it is not. Momentary glimmer. Real magic... But shorts between Deep and Intimate are so exhaustively stocked... Don't really need it redone for a nominal change of instrumentation.


But if you do not have any of the others the it's a big thing not having a single short.


----------



## LamaRose (Jun 2, 2022)

Niche, but very impressive... might pick these up next month @$150.


----------



## carlc (Jun 2, 2022)

Like others here, I was trying to figure out where this sits compared to 8dio’s ISS offering. Maybe it is intended to complete that library like they did with Silka building on Insolidus. The problem I see is that users will want to jump back & forth more with articulation changes when using the string libraries. Building up a standard multi in Kontakt might not be sufficient. We would likely need to bring each out as a separate DAW track to get the level of contol needed.


----------



## Trevor Meier (Jun 2, 2022)

I ordered it a few hours ago but the download links still haven't shown up in my 8Dio account. Anyone else having issues getting their hands on the library?


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jun 2, 2022)

Everything I am hearing has so much verb - how does it sound a little more organic/natural (exposed)?


----------



## Markrs (Jun 2, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Here's my first ever little piece done with Deep Quintet Strings.
> 
> Instruments used:
> - 8Dio Intimate Studio Strings - included for my mate @Markrs
> ...



Thanks for the demo Temme, really helps show that they do all work well together, which makes sense given it is with the same musicians in the same studio.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 2, 2022)

Do you think any of your current strings libraries can do what these are able to deliver in terms of their legato playing ?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 2, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Here's my first ever little piece done with Deep Quintet Strings.
> 
> Instruments used:
> - 8Dio Intimate Studio Strings - included for my mate @Markrs
> ...



Joyfully deranged!


----------



## Zanshin (Jun 2, 2022)

What's a better companion to these? Intimate or the Deep Solo?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 2, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> What's a better companion to these? Intimate or the Deep Solo?


Imho Deep Solo. The multitude of articulations it adds is really useful.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 2, 2022)

Rob Elliott said:


> Everything I am hearing has so much verb - how does it sound a little more organic/natural (exposed)?


There are dry bits in the walkthrough that should give a good impression. My next demo will include a lot of dry exposed examples.


----------



## william81723 (Jun 2, 2022)

Hope someone can answer me.
Can I switch those different sustains with legato?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 2, 2022)

william81723 said:


> Hope someone can answer me.
> Can I switch those different sustains with legato?


Yes the GUI allows you to build your own key switches. You can have legato in one slot and then switch to a sustained longs patch for instance.

Not entirely sure if that was your question though. If you’re after polyphonic legato in your sustains, you may want to have a look at Intimate Studio Strings that are part of this same series.



For example: 5:52 mark


----------



## Ivan Duch (Jun 2, 2022)

william81723 said:


> Hope someone can answer me.
> Can I switch those different sustains with legato?


Do you mean like what Sarah did with Adachi? Connecting all arcs with legato transitions? That'd be so awesome. Developers should offer that. I don't think it's the case with this, though. 

I got Deep Solo Cello last night and kept thinking that it would be awesome to be able to do that with that library.


----------



## william81723 (Jun 2, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Yes the GUI allows you to build your own key switches. You can have legato in one slot and then switch to a sustained longs patch for instance.


Not exactly,but thanks for the reply.


Ivan Duch said:


> Do you mean like what Sarah did with Adachi? Connecting all arcs with legato transitions? That'd be so awesome. Developers should offer that. I don't think it's the case with this, though.
> 
> I got Deep Solo Cello last night and kept thinking that it would be awesome to be able to do that with that library.


This!!! I own Deep Solo Series too.Like what Ivan said,it can't use legato with different sustains.
So sad.....
If Deep Quintet Strings is still like this,I think I may pass this time.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 2, 2022)

Ah that. No DQS does not do that.


----------



## Ivan Duch (Jun 2, 2022)

william81723 said:


> Not exactly,but thanks for the reply.
> 
> This!!! I own Deep Solo Series too.Like what Ivan said,it can't use legato with different sustains.
> So sad.....
> If Deep Quintet Strings is still like this,I think I may pass this time.


What uses have you found for the Deep Solos? The cello has lots of sounds I was looking for, but yes, I keep thinking that it'd be a killer cello library if you were able to combine legato transitions and longs.


----------



## Ivan Duch (Jun 2, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Ah that. No DQS does not do that.


What's your impression of the legatos so far? Can they complement the Deep Solo series with more expressive legatos?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 2, 2022)

Ivan Duch said:


> What's your impression of the legatos so far? Can they complement the Deep Solo series with more expressive legatos?


I need to do more with them. So far I like them very much but I have to figure out whether they’re able to do faster stuff. In other words: too soon to tell. I’ve literally downloaded them and made the weird little tune I uploaded earlier, which took me an hour-and-a-half. 

TL;DR. Likely - but too inexperienced to say anything sensible at the moment.


----------



## SupremeFist (Jun 2, 2022)

I'd like to know in particular whether you can make just one of the celli (ie soloed, not the two) do a back-and-forth legato ostinato (which is what this library seems to be built for) that would fit in with other artics from the Deep Studio cello.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 2, 2022)

SupremeFist said:


> I'd like to know in particular whether you can make just one of the celli (ie soloed, not the two) do a back-and-forth legato ostinato (which is what this library seems to be built for) that would fit in with other artics from the Deep Studio cello.


You can’t. They’re recorded as a pair see?


----------



## SupremeFist (Jun 2, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> You can’t. They’re recorded as a pair see?


But someone quoted something upthread implying you can solo one out of the two? Is that not the case?


----------



## Mikro93 (Jun 2, 2022)

So, keep in mind that I got the library for free, and I wouldn't feel comfortable saying a library that I demo'ed is bad, for the sake of preserving the developer's interests. I'd have declined the library if I had realized it was not worthy of interest. So, we're having an obvious bias at play here.



Ricgus3 said:


> Is it playable?


Yes.



SupremeFist said:


> Is it any good?


Yes.



djb78 said:


> Hi, what I've heard so far sounds great and the playability looks very natural. Is this a fair assessment? How do they compare to, say, Spitfire Solo Strings or the Joshua Bell Solo Violin (if you have experience of these)? Cheers


Interesting! I have JB Essential, but not SS. JB feels very classical in a virtuosic style. I think 8Dio advertises the Quintet as good for fast passages, I find it really shines in soft, slow melodic lines, that JB would struggle with.



jpb007.uk said:


> I was wondering this as well. To sound natural a divisi section needs to have at least 3 of the same instrument. Such as 3 or more vioins, 3 or more violas, etc.
> 
> Has anyone actually purchased this and can answer this question? Maybe @Mikro93 ?


Yeah, I don't know the rationale from 8Dio. I think it's so difficult to sample a solo string instrument that it's safer to go with two. And they have their own Intimate Studio Strings for other sizes.

There are some imperfections in the samples, but that also makes the whole thing sound more human and realistic, in my opinion. And I remember thinking that the viola was the best I owned, I'll play again with it tonight  (EDIT: I do have Embertone's viola, which is quite good in its style, but this is a different beast.)

In any case, this is one of these "write and play TO the samples" kind of library. Which I'm happy doing, for the sake of realism. It might not fit everyone's taste, obviously.

Hope that helps


----------



## Ivan Duch (Jun 2, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> You can’t. They’re recorded as a pair see?


It's confirmed then that you can't solo the violins or celli?


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 2, 2022)

william81723 said:


> it can't use legato with different sustains.
> So sad.....


Are the sustains of this library 'Arcs' ? or just normal sustains ? I think the 'Arcs' are not legato, but can be played polyphonically for expressive chordal writing. 

The 9 RR Legatos of this library are monophonic legatos. (Correct ?) 

Not sure I understand your question, are you asking if the sustains/arcs can also be played legato ? I don't think that's possible, since they are just sustains/arcs, with no legato transitions.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 2, 2022)

SupremeFist said:


> But someone quoted something upthread implying you can solo one out of the two? Is that not the case?


Really? Okay. Suppose I’ve missed something then. Will check tomorrow. I’m off watching Stranger Things with my daughter


----------



## Mikro93 (Jun 2, 2022)

Imagine you have three tracks. One track is two violins, one is a single viola, one is two cellos. You can solo and mute any given track. If a track is a pair, as in violin or cello, you cannot single the instruments.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 2, 2022)

Ivan Duch said:


> It's confirmed then that you can't solo the violins or celli?


Since apparently other users seem able to separate the two celli signals somehow, I wouldn’t dare confirm it now hehe. All I can say, I haven’t noticed a way, nor did I look for one - this being clearly a library comprising of three (not five) instruments, i.e. a solo viola, a twin of violins and a twin of celli.

Apparently there is some hidden King Salomon button to separate the twins, but I am too noob to have found it. Honestly I can't Imagine that's actually the case. But I'll check.


----------



## SupremeFist (Jun 2, 2022)

Mikro93 said:


> Imagine you have three tracks. One track is two violins, one is a single viola, one is two cellos. You can solo and mute any given track. If a track is a pair, as in violin or cello, you cannot single the instruments.


Ok thanks for the info! Interesting concept but not for me.


----------



## gamma-ut (Jun 2, 2022)

SupremeFist said:


> But someone quoted something upthread implying you can solo one out of the two? Is that not the case?



I think that was me and I was going by the text on the page, which may well be wrong and copypastad across from Intimate Strings:

"Deep Quintet Strings offers the ability to assemble any combination of instruments you want. With up to 2 violinists, a viola, and up to 3 cellists, there are 24 group sizes, including solo performances. With individual options for every section, you can adjust balance, panning, distance, and more."

In the walkthrough video Troels wrote something about microphone perspectives in the comments, but I'm having trouble getting my head around how that would work in practice (without actually trying it) - unless he means the two instruments are stereo separated to some degree and you use the stereo balance to knock most of the other one out.


----------



## Zanshin (Jun 2, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Since apparently other users seem able to separate the two celli signals somehow, I wouldn’t dare confirm it now hehe. All I can say, I haven’t noticed a way, nor did I look for one - this being clearly a library comprising of three (not five) instruments, i.e. a solo viola, a twin of violins and a twin of celli.
> 
> Apparently there is some hidden King Salomon button to separate the twins, but I am too noob to have found it. Honestly I can't Imagine that's actually the case. But I'll check.


From the walktrhu I gathered the "seperation" is mic positions. I have no first hand knowledge though.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 2, 2022)

gamma-ut said:


> assemble any combination of instruments you want. With up to 2 violinists, a viola, and up to 3 cellists, there are 24 group sizes, including solo performances


This is obviously wrong.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 2, 2022)

Mikro93 said:


> Imagine you have three tracks. One track is two violins, one is a single viola, one is two cellos. You can solo and mute any given track. If a track is a pair, as in violin or cello, you cannot single the instruments.


That makes sense, if they recorded the two violins, and two celli playing together, it would be impossible to separate them in the player.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 2, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> From the walktrhu I gathered the "seperation" is mic positions. I have no first hand knowledge though.


The mic positions are implemented as a rotary knob, dialing in close and room mic positions respectively, like all other Studio Series libraries. I haven’t come across individual spot mics for individual “twin” instruments. Again, I may have missed something and will check. Because I fully expected the twins to be a duo I did not even try to find such a separation option. So if it does exist, I wasn’t looking hehe.


----------



## william81723 (Jun 2, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Not sure I understand your question, are you asking if the sustains/arcs can also be played legato ? I don't think that's possible, since they are just sustains/arcs, with no legato transitions.


This!! You answered my question!! Thanks.
So sad to hear that T__T...


----------



## Zanshin (Jun 2, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> The mic positions are implemented as a rotary knob, dialing in close and room mic positions respectively, like all other Studio Series libraries. I haven’t come across individual spot mics for individual “twin” instruments. Again, I may have missed something and will check. Because I fully expected the twins to be a duo I did not even try to find such a separation option. So if it does exist, I wasn’t looking hehe.


Yeah I think I misunderstood.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 2, 2022)

Sorry to bring some attention to this, but isn't this section of the forum reserved for paying developers, and is not for forum members to post about a developer's release ?


----------



## SupremeFist (Jun 2, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Sorry to bring some attention to this, but isn't this section of the forum reserved for paying developers, and is not for forum members to post about a developer's release ?


Temme started it in sample talk and mods moved it here.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 2, 2022)

SupremeFist said:


> Temme started it in sample talk and mods moved it here.


I see. Thanks

I was thinking the mods might be moving it to the Tier-2 section.


----------



## Markrs (Jun 2, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> I see. Thanks
> 
> I was thinking the mods might be moving it to the Tier-2 section.


There was a thread about the move and the view was that if a thread in the commercial forum was started by a forum member rather than the developer it was open to comments that would normally be restricted, such as comparisons with other libraries. This is to avoid having lots of threads in Sample Talk about a new library.


----------



## Evans (Jun 2, 2022)

Markrs said:


> There was a thread about the move and the view was that if a thread in the commercial forum was started by a forum member rather than the developer it was open to comments that would normally be restricted, such as comparisons with other libraries. This is to avoid having lots of threads in Sample Talk about a new library.


Glad I clicked in on this and read up on the mod and owner comments! I actually ignore most 8Dio threads (for reasons), and this is helpful information to have caught. 

I'll sometimes create a Sample Talk thread when I hope to see more casual, critical talk about a new release, even if I don't have observations myself (I try mostly to listen and not speak, but often fail).


----------



## SupremeFist (Jun 2, 2022)

Evans said:


> I'll sometimes create a Sample Talk thread when I hope to see more casual, critical talk about a new release, even if I don't have observations myself (I try mostly to listen and not speak, but often fail).


As far as I know this was the original intention; since this thread wasn't started by the developer I assume we're at liberty to be critical if we want to be.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 2, 2022)

Markrs said:


> This is to avoid having lots of threads in Sample Talk about a new library


And I was officially accused of being an 8Dio shill, one of “three who do their entire marketing for them”. As a matter of fact, had I shut up the developer would likely have come here to create their own thread. I drove them away single handedly. So I learned two weeks ago.

Anyway... it’s perfectly fine to have way longer threads about Pacific Strings (for over a year now) in Sample Talk. But that’s of course entirely logical 😂 and this is merely an unwarranted whataboutism from some shill. Proceed.


----------



## José Herring (Jun 2, 2022)

Looks like it'd be a great tool to helping breath more life into section patches on melody lines, ect... Hmmm.....


----------



## EanS (Jun 2, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> And I was officially accused of being an 8Dio shill, one of “three who do their entire marketinf for them”. Let’s also remind that fact. Because it’s perfectly fine to have way longer threads about Pacific Strings (for over a year now) in Sample Talk. But that’s of course entirely logical 😂


Forgive thy who shan't reckon you're an obsesseth rather than a promotereth. They learned nothing regarding latest Xsample's sale for instance 🤣


----------



## Zanshin (Jun 2, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> And I was officially accused of being an 8Dio shill, one of “three who do their entire marketinf for them”. Let’s also remind that fact. Because it’s perfectly fine to have way longer threads about Pacific Strings (for over a year now) in Sample Talk. But that’s of course entirely logical 😂


It was weird. I think it has less to do with you and more to do with 8dio's relationship with the site. I assume they are not a paid advertiser, and having a number of 8dio threads getting bumped to the top constantly, sometimes regarding the same subject matter.

There's really just the one Pacific thread, and he is a paid advertiser.

But again, it was weird and I still am unsure of the "rules". I tend not to start threads myself anyway


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 2, 2022)

I shall refrain from any further complaints though. Sample Talk. Commercial Announcements. They’re all fine places. I did at least succeed to pivot (slightly) from being someone who just talks, to someone who posts sloppy videos with sloppy musical examples hehe. More to come: bone dry exposed twin celli grit! 🤘🏾


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## fiction (Jun 2, 2022)

I never got along with any of the libraries I got from 8dio but I think I'll give this one a shot. 

It seems to fill an important role that is missing with other libraries and I really enjoy writing in the style this is aimed at.


----------



## José Herring (Jun 2, 2022)

Also, what I find intriguing as how this can pair up with more avantgarde strings like LCO and Bunker Samples. That's why I'm not too worried about the lack of shorts. Every library has shorts. But, this extended legato technique might actually work out well for me. hmmm........thinking, should I....Just priced slightly out of my no brainer range.


----------



## filipjonathan (Jun 2, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


>



That volume issue is the type of thing that keeps me from buying any more 8dio libraries. There's always 'something' in their libraries that doesn't work as intended.


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Jun 2, 2022)

José Herring said:


> Also, what I find intriguing as how this can pair up with more avantgarde strings like LCO and Bunker Samples. That's why I'm not too worried about the lack of shorts. Every library has shorts. But, this extended legato technique might actually work out well for me. hmmm........thinking, should I....Just priced slightly out of my no brainer range.


You are still in no frontal lobe range. '*The frontal lobe* is responsible for planning, organisation, logical thinking, reasoning, and managing emotions.'.

Push the buy button automoton.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 2, 2022)

Talking about the term Quintet, traditionally, each of the five instruments in a quintet performs independently, this library is made up of three instruments, two celli playing in unison, one viola, and two violins playing in unison, this doesn't qualify it to be named a Quintet. It's more like a Trio String section from what it offers.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 2, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> this doesn't qualify it to be named a Quintet


OK boomer. Noted.


----------



## ism (Jun 2, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> I shall refrain from any further complaints though. Sample Talk. Commercial Announcements. They’re all fine places. I did at least succeed to pivot (slightly) from being someone who just talks, to someone who posts sloppy videos with sloppy musical examples hehe. More to come: bone dry exposed twin celli grit! 🤘🏾



But the important thing to remember is that solo string threads always make the world a better place.


----------



## wunderflo (Jun 2, 2022)

I could imagine the reason why it's a pair of twin violins, a pair of twin celli but only one viola is because the viola is always doubled by either the celli or the violins, when you play it as an ensemble patch with all the three instruments/sections activated. This actually works quite well and evens out the whole scale from the bottom to the top.

Also, I wouldn't worry too much about it using twin pairs. What might be a bad idea in a real recording scenario, might work well when sampled and edited. The pairs are edited and tuned so perfectly together that they could go as a solo violin or cello, when you use the close mic setting and wash out the sound with reverb (the second violin/cello rather acts as some kind of early reflections then and simply thickens the sound a bit). The sound only spreads out in the stereo field and becomes noticeable two violins/celli, when you use the room mic setting. It's an interesting concept, because you can generate really wide/phat violin or cello sounds this way - like you'd do it on a synth by slightly detuning the oscillators and spreading out the voices. That's an optional effect, though.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 2, 2022)

wunderflo said:


> What might be a bad idea in a real recording scenario, might work well when sampled and edited. The pairs are edited and tuned so perfectly together that they could go as a solo violin or cello, when you use the close mic setting and wash out the sound with reverb (the second violin/cello rather acts as some kind of early reflections then and simply thickens the sound a bit).


That's what I think as well. Samples are not equal to the real instruments.


----------



## Trevor Meier (Jun 2, 2022)

Downloaded and have done a quick test. First, a few minor cons:


The programming & sample editing are a little uneven (as can be the case with some 8Dio libraries)
Volume of sustains is significantly higher than legato passages (though this can be balanced manually with the mod wheel or expression)
There's about a ~120ms delay in the legato notes. There's no delay compensation in the library, so I made it work by delaying the legato articulation track and offsetting the first (non-legato) notes to be in time
Timing of the legatos isn't always consistent between violins, violas and cellos
Stereo panning is a bit inconsistent between round-robins
Close mics have a lot of room baked-in. For my taste, the library sounds best with some added reverb
Looking inside Kontakt, it appears there's actually only 8 round-robins (not 9 as advertised) though there is separate legato round-robins per dynamic level. And anyway to me the exact number absolutely doesn't matter. What matters is...

I find the library very musical. It has a humanity that's an 8Dio signature in their best work. Once I've got a passage laid down Deep Studio Quintet sounds good, and it does something no other library can do: a convincing repetitive legato. It takes a little to get used to, and I suspect it's a library that will require some programming tweaks and to sometimes write to its strengths, but overall I think this is a real winner if its signature feature (repetitive small-ensemble legato) is something you're after.

Here's a very quick sample. I wanted to hear how the library reacts to different tempos, so it's the same part repeated at 70bpm, 140bpm and 210bpm with all parts in unison, then octaves, and then a wee bit of counterpoint. There's no reverb, just the out-of-the-box close-mic sound with a small amount of mod-wheel automation. Violins are panned slightly left and celli slightly right, and there's a small bit of volume automation to balance how the legato gets quieter as the tempo increases. I've bounced the quintet as a whole and each part on its own.


----------



## filipjonathan (Jun 2, 2022)

Trevor Meier said:


> Downloaded and have done a quick test. First, a few minor cons:
> 
> 
> The programming & sample editing are a little uneven (as can be the case with some 8Dio libraries)
> ...


Hmmm. To me this just sounds ok. There's a very apparent noise happening at the start of every note. Especially noticeable at the beginning when they're all playing in unison but definitely audible throughout the piece. And can I say that I'm not a big fan of its legato? Might be the programming (or lack of) but it sounds sort of bumpy.


----------



## Flyo (Jun 2, 2022)

Can I ask if there is a complete your bundle discount for this release? If I have the other Intimate or Depp could also exist an offer discount right?


----------



## chapbot (Jun 2, 2022)

Trevor Meier said:


> Downloaded and have done a quick test. First, a few minor cons:
> 
> 
> The programming & sample editing are a little uneven (as can be the case with some 8Dio libraries)
> ...


And this is why I will never touch another 8dio library with a 10 ft pole.


----------



## Evans (Jun 2, 2022)

Trevor Meier said:


> Stereo panning is a bit inconsistent between round-robins


Wow, you weren't kidding.


----------



## Markrs (Jun 2, 2022)

Flyo said:


> Can I ask if there is a complete your bundle discount for this release? If I have the other Intimate or Depp could also exist an offer discount right?


Sadly not, there is not crossgrade discount for owning Intimate Strings or Deep Solo Strings


----------



## prodigalson (Jun 2, 2022)

but it's incredibly reasonable for what you get. $150 on intro is a steal for how much of a hole this library fills


----------



## sydcomposer (Jun 3, 2022)

Sounding great here.

Agree with the previous posters... It fills a hole for me too... Definitely a library that works best with certain styles of playing...

I was planning on testing the legato patch with a kind of Max Richter-y string arpeggio cue... I had to laugh when I looked at the included PDF documentation... 'Richter Strings.pdf' - Perfect! Haha. And it all makes sense now...

I wonder if this was the original product name/concept and they had a similar naming rights issue to that recent Soundpaint library... Couldn't use the Richter name so they had to quickly come up with a new one... Uhhhh it's got 5 string instruments... Quintet! Quintet Strings? Ah, just match the other kind of similar products... Deep Quintet Strings. Done. Haha.


----------



## Francis Bourre (Jun 3, 2022)

When I saw the announcement I was happy. But after listening, outside the technical considerations, it didn't sound enough dry, warm and woody to my ears, I mean it's not matching the subjective references stored in my brain for this kind of little and intimate string ensemble (vs larger orchestra).
Imho it's lacking of technical recording excellence for the type of sound I'm hunting for. I mean the arcs are real performances and they could deliver right outside of the box a warm, intimate and lively performance when playing chords. But they don't for my taste.
This is a good example of the kind of recordings I'd wish to get. I say good example because the technical setup doesn't look crazy:

Don't get me wrong, I like 8dio, but this library sounds too thin and wet for my taste. I didn't find yet any small ensemble able to just deliver warm and intimate arcs (don't even consider the legato part yet because of the difficulty to emulate the liveliness of a solo instrument). Any recommendation?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 3, 2022)

I concur. Unfortunately I have yet to encounter a sampled instrument that comes even close to that great intimate sound. Beautiful music, thanks for posting.

My own personal “grail” would be a library that comes close to this:



In the mean time I make do with what’s available.


----------



## fiction (Jun 3, 2022)

Francis Bourre said:


> When I saw the announcement I was happy. But after listening, outside the technical considerations, it didn't sound enough dry, warm and woody to my ears, I mean it's not matching the subjective references stored in my brain for this kind of little and intimate string ensemble (vs larger orchestra).
> Imho it's lacking of technical recording excellence for the type of sound I'm hunting for. I mean the arcs are real performances and they could deliver right outside of the box a warm, intimate and lively performance when playing chords. But they don't for my taste.
> This is a good example of the kind of recordings I'd wish to get. I say good example because the technical setup doesn't look crazy:
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I like 8dio, but this library sounds too thin and wet for my taste. I didn't find yet any small ensemble able to just deliver warm and intimate arcs (don't even consider the legato part yet because of the difficulty to emulate the liveliness of a solo instrument). Any recommendation?



I have to agree, in terms of sound and timbre they are very thin and lacking that warmth and body we are used from these performances. 

I guess these will have to be used for its own thing, probably blending with other libraries while just giving us the possibility to play better repetition legato melodies.

I'll most likely get it to be able to try for myself and see how the library fits with other libraries, but I'm also looking forward to ISW's solo strings with legato RR that they've hinted at the beginning of this thread.


----------



## Remnant (Jun 3, 2022)

Here is something I did using only the 8dio deep quintet library. It is a little rough and in need of some polish, but I really just wrote it to get a feel for the library. Posting in case it helps anyone with evaluating the library.


----------



## Rudianos (Jun 3, 2022)

Remnant said:


> Here is something I did using only the 8dio deep quintet library. It is a little rough and in need of some polish, but I really just wrote it to get a feel for the library. Posting in case it helps anyone with evaluating the library.


best demo so far I have head of this library. 8dio should bring you on


----------



## PeterN (Jun 3, 2022)

Remnant said:


> Here is something I did using only the 8dio deep quintet library. It is a little rough and in need of some polish, but I really just wrote it to get a feel for the library. Posting in case it helps anyone with evaluating the library.


sounds like it has both a near and far reverb. I guess you used your own reverb? soimething didn't match (at least to me) and almost gave chills.



Rudianos said:


> best demo so far I have head of this library. 8dio should bring you on


its funny how different we are. let me throw in as counterbalance, it was the worst I've heard. (no offence to person who did it - much appreciated, in fact)


----------



## LamaRose (Jun 3, 2022)

Trevor Meier said:


> Downloaded and have done a quick test.


I don't hear any transitions... sounds more like sustains. Are you overlapping your notes?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 3, 2022)

PeterN said:


> sounds like it has both a near and far reverb. I guess you used your own reverb? soimething didn't match (at least to me) and almost gave chills.
> 
> 
> its funny how different we are. let me throw in as counterbalance, it was the worst I've heard. (no offence to person who did it - much appreciated, in fact)


How do you know that wasn't offensive to Remnant?!

But I expect you meant how good the library sounded to you from this demo!


----------



## PeterN (Jun 3, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> How do you know that wasn't offensive to Remnant?!
> 
> But I expect you meant how good the library sounded to you from this demo!


Nope. I hated every second of it. Both the sound and the composition.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 3, 2022)

PeterN said:


> Nope. I hated every second of it. Both the sound and the composition.


I'm not so sure candour is a virtue in the way that honesty is...

Hopefully you are a good judge of offensiveness!


----------



## polynaeus (Jun 3, 2022)

The library sounds both great and bad. Heh. Seems like it really is doing the repetitive motion pretty well, but the timbre of the recordings sound too brittle for what this style of string writing calls for.

I can see this timbre being good for epic spiccato writing, but not lush back and forth Philip Glass or Richter writing. Their sound is much more conservative in the mid range.


----------



## artinro (Jun 3, 2022)

Not a fan of the sound of this library. It was a curious decision to go with 2 instruments for the violins and celli for the reasons discussed earlier in this thread and I'm afraid the end result bears that out for me.


----------



## LamaRose (Jun 3, 2022)

PeterN said:


> Nope. I hated every second of it. Both the sound and the composition.


For a second I thought this was the Commercial Announcement thread... must have accidentally hit the Drama Zone.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 3, 2022)

It's a puzzler. I like the sound more than some; but it is an odd choice of sound for this library.

A bit of a Curate's egg, perhaps. Over time, I expect we'll get to hear more uses of it.


----------



## SupremeFist (Jun 3, 2022)

Is someone going to mock up a few bars of "On the Nature of Daylight" with it (please)?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 3, 2022)

SupremeFist said:


> Is someone going to mock up a few bars of "On the Nature of Daylight" with it (please)?


It's the only way to settle this!


----------



## polynaeus (Jun 3, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> It's the only way to settle this!


Haha yep.


----------



## Remnant (Jun 3, 2022)

Rudianos said:


> best demo so far I have head of this library. 8dio should bring you on


Thanks Rudianos. I appreciate the encouraging words.


----------



## Remnant (Jun 3, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I'm not so sure candour is a virtue in the way that honesty is...
> 
> Hopefully you are a good judge of offensiveness!


To settle the debate, I was certainly not offended at first, but the second comment seemed a bit excessive and unnecessary in a place I usually view as pretty supportive. I really just posted this as a test of a library, and did not view it as any career defining work (I spent all of an hour on it). Frankly, I am not sure how I feel about the library myself yet. But since Peter said no offense, how could I be offended. Like if I say, no disrespect, but you seem like a dick, there is no way that person could feel disrespected.


----------



## PeterN (Jun 3, 2022)

Remnant said:


> To settle the debate, I was certainly not offended at first, but the second comment seemed a bit excessive and unnecessary in a place I usually view as pretty supportive. I really just posted this as a test of a library, and did not view it as any career defining work (I spent all of an hour on it). Frankly, I am not sure how I feel about the library myself yet. But since Peter said no offense, how could I be offended. Like if I say, no disrespect, but you seem like a dick, there is no way that person could feel disrespected.


All cool, it was tongue in cheek. When you get 10 red hearts for your post, there should be room for one black. Did you use your own reverb and also the built in? It doesn't sound at all like the demo I heard yesterday. Almost as if it was intentionally screwed up.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 3, 2022)

Do the strings of this new quintet library when playing legato back-and-forth motion phrases sounds like they are solo strings, or more like a small chamber group playing ? i.e. when playing the 2 vlns or 2 celli ?


----------



## chapbot (Jun 3, 2022)

Remnant said:


> Here is something I did using only the 8dio deep quintet library. It is a little rough and in need of some polish, but I really just wrote it to get a feel for the library. Posting in case it helps anyone with evaluating the library.


This library would have sounded absolutely amazing 10 years ago.


----------



## Remnant (Jun 3, 2022)

PeterN said:


> All cool, it was tongue in cheek. When you get 10 red hearts for your post, there should be room for one black. Did you use your own reverb and also the built in? It doesn't sound at all like the demo I heard yesterday. Almost as if it was intentionally screwed up.


No worries. I don’t take this stuff particularly seriously. Just a little Valhalla Room (a rich chamber setting) and that’s it, unless it defaults with the internal reverb on. I would have to go back and check. I don’t love the sound of it without some reverb. My brief time with it is I like it, but it is indeed a one trick pony and in actual use I would not do an exposed composition like this with it. For one, I don’t really write that kind of stuff, but also, I don’t find any library that really can do exposed string quartets type stuff well. I think I will use this to accentuate some back and forth legatos with other libraries mostly. There also are some
problems with volume jumps and timing issues that hopefully an update will fix. I could not get it to play as nimbly as Troehls does on his walkthrough either, although sometimes it’s the golfer and not the club, and Troehls in this scenario is a scratch golfer and I have a plus 30 handicap. Finally, it is a bit thin sounding for what it is, although that could be a benefit to cut through if being used with other libraries I believe. For the price, I think it is fair and I will have use for it.


----------



## Remnant (Jun 3, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Do the strings of this new quintet library when playing legato back-and-forth motion phrases sounds like they are solo strings, or more like a small chamber group playing ? i.e. when playing the 2 vlns or 2 celli ?


To me it sounds more like solo instruments than a small ensemble when playing the two violins or the two celli. However, there are certainly times you can hear both instruments. It is a little strange, but I think they wanted to focus on it as an ensemble instrument. I think that is the reason for the one viola. Because played as an ensemble patch the range of the viola is always being played with either the violins or the celli. But if the instruments are broken out, I do think it sounds closer to solo instruments than ensemble, even though. In fact, I plan to try them out next as sort of section leaders with legato sections to see how they do in that role.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 3, 2022)

PeterN said:


> All cool, it was tongue in cheek. When you get 10 red hearts for your post, there should be room for one black. Did you use your own reverb and also the built in? It doesn't sound at all like the demo I heard yesterday. Almost as if it was intentionally screwed up.


You're incorrigible!! But also very witty!


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 3, 2022)

Remnant said:


> To me it sounds more like solo instruments than a small ensemble when playing the two violins or the two celli. However, there are certainly times you can hear both instruments. It is a little strange, but I think they wanted to focus on it as an ensemble instrument. I think that is the reason for the one viola. Because played as an ensemble patch the range of the viola is always being played with either the violins or the celli. But if the instruments are broken out, I do think it sounds closer to solo instruments than ensemble, even though. In fact, I plan to try them out next as sort of section leaders with legato sections to see how they do in that role.


Interesting. Thanks for the feedback. 

I wonder how much they edited the pitch of the two violins, and two celli at the post production phase of the development of this library, so they don't sound very odd.


----------



## RMH (Jun 3, 2022)

I was looking forward to it, but... It wasn't an intact solo instrument.


----------



## Lex (Jun 3, 2022)

I really like this one. I can write lines with samples I couldn't write yesterday. Performances are so nice.
Very happy about poly legato for Arc patches, hope this will come for Deep Solo series too ( or it did and I missed update?).
One thing I don't like is no RR on the same repeated note in legato. It limits what kind of figures will work. Maybe in future update? 

Very happy with it, thank you 8Dio.

alex


----------



## Easy Pickens (Jun 4, 2022)

I can understand 8dio not wanting to market it like this—somewhat incapable of standing on its own—but I wonder if its true strength will turn out to be layering with other libraries when they need de-machinegunning. If it works, that might be the "killer app" right there. $150 to add that superpower to every string library we already own (what's that, like 50 or 60 each?) might justify the expense and the extra step.


----------



## Vladimir Bulaev (Jun 4, 2022)

Lex said:


> One thing I don't like is no RR on the same repeated note in legato.


There are 99-way Round Robin articulations for legato, but there is no re-bow RR for performance of the same note on the legato patch? I find this a rather strange solution.


----------



## LamaRose (Jun 4, 2022)

Vladimir Bulaev said:


> There are 99-way Round Robin articulations for legato, but there is no re-bow RR for performance of the same note on the legato patch? I find this a rather strange solution.


Interesting... seems like a straight forward fix.. but then again, it may require a hotkey key switch. Definitely needs to be addressed to take advantage of all the RR's.


----------



## Casiquire (Jun 4, 2022)

Montisquirrel said:


> Wondering why they didnt go with 8-way round robin..


It makes sense. Eight would mean that if you're doing eighth notes, you'd hear the same pattern every four bars. Nine throws the pattern off, so the down beats will sound different. It's smart to have an odd number, given how music tends to be structured


----------



## Obi-Wan Spaghetti (Jun 4, 2022)

So does the legato speed knob work? Or does the instrument adapt to your playing speed?


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 4, 2022)

Obi-Wan Spaghetti said:


> So does the legato speed knob work? Or those the instrument adapt to your playing speed?


I didn't notice Troels fiddling around with the Legato Speed knob when he was playing the library legatos in real time, and the legatos sounded good to me.


----------



## Obi-Wan Spaghetti (Jun 4, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> I didn't notice Troels fiddling around with the Legato Speed knob when he was playing the library legatos in real time, and the legatos sounded good to me.


The examples posted by Trevor post #196 suggest that it adapts to your playing. Seems like they've recorded 3 different speed. Seems like the speed knob doesn't do much if anything at all.


----------



## Trevor Meier (Jun 4, 2022)

Obi-Wan Spaghetti said:


> The examples posted by Trevor post #196 suggest that it adapts to your playing. Seems like they've recorded 3 different speed. Seems like the speed knob doesn't do much if anything at all.


Actually I changed the speed knob between the slowest and fastest legatos for that demo. It’s subtle but I hear a difference. 

Also, looking inside the Kontakt patch there appears to only be 8-way round-robin samples. Not sure why they’re advertising it as 9-way? Not that it matters…


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 4, 2022)

Hi @Trevor Meier ,

So, how do you like using this library, are you satisfied with it so far ? 

i.e. performance, sound, agility, playability, ...etc. ?

Any feedback about it would be nice, and helpful.

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Remnant (Jun 4, 2022)

Easy Pickens said:


> I can understand 8dio not wanting to market it like this—somewhat incapable of standing on its own—but I wonder if its true strength will turn out to be layering with other libraries when they need de-machinegunning. If it works, that might be the "killer app" right there. $150 to add that superpower to every string library we already own (what's that, like 50 or 60 each?) might justify the expense and the extra step.


This, exactly, is what I think it’s best use for me is after spending a couple days with it. Sort of legato section leaders. The thinness of the sound which may be a bit of a weakness in the exposed sound becomes a strength in this role, accentuating the legatos of the underlying library and creating definition while not adding any mud.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Jun 5, 2022)

This is a fantastic library that answers a huge pain point in virtual instruments, congrats to Troels and 8Dio! Though I must admit I'm a bit confused by 8Dio's product lines. The Deep Quintet is new sample material, right? Not taken from Deep Solo Violin/Viola/Cello/Bass or Intimate Studio Strings (none of which have this extensive legato RR sampling to my knowledge)? The naming scheme + almost identical Kontakt UI is muddling my brain a bit...


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 5, 2022)

Zhao Shen said:


> The Deep Quintet is new sample material, right? Not taken from Deep Solo Violin/Viola/Cello/Bass or Intimate Studio Strings


Absolutely. No rehash of any older recordings; all brand new.


----------



## Flyo (Jun 5, 2022)

I really think they need to offer on top sale discounts for owners of this line, if you have Intimate Bundle or/and Depp solos as I get. I really believe that they need to offer mayor discounts as incentive to get all


----------



## Zanshin (Jun 5, 2022)

It’s pretty cheap already.


----------



## SupremeFist (Jun 5, 2022)

SupremeFist said:


> Is someone going to mock up a few bars of "On the Nature of Daylight" with it (please)?


:foot-tapping emoji:


----------



## LamaRose (Jun 5, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> No rehash...


Oh man, I need me some serious rehash!


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Jun 7, 2022)

Would be interesting to look under the hood to see if there is some neighbour round robin borrowing going on. A bit hard to imagine anyone would 9 unique legato intervals, considering how much of a pain even a single set is.


----------



## carlc (Jun 7, 2022)

For some reason, I have the song "Let It Go" from Frozen stuck in my head now, but with "Legato" instead of "Let It Go".


----------



## Obi-Wan Spaghetti (Jun 7, 2022)

For some reason, i keep thinking about the 9 1/2 round robin movie.

edited: Looks like this library will be very useful and a great supplement to Intimate Studio Strings. Was never crazy about the legatos on this one.


----------



## LamaRose (Jun 9, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> This is my second demo using and showcasing 8Dio's new Deep Quintet Strings library. My goal was to try it out on a classical piece with a lot of "Max Richter" like repetitive string lines so I figured why not completely spoil this gorgeous composition by the master himself: Philip Glass. Appy polly loggies Phil.
> 
> I can't say I am satisfied with this outcome but since I like to document the process rather than the results, here it is - warts and all.
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to do this. One question/comment: listening to the original recording, there seems to be little or no accent on those cello lines... could be the soft dynamics. Did you perchance use the softest velocity dynamic for your cello? I recall Troels demonstrating the soft dynamics in his walkthrough... or maybe it was just the arcs/sustains?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 10, 2022)

This was the legato patch, and I had expression and modwheel all the way up mostly. I may do another demo some time next week, and I’ll see if I can make the instrument sound louder. I guess in the higher octaves it does sound more pronounced somehow.

I also heard Dirk Ehlert announce he’ll do a YT “first look” video next week, so it may be more useful to watch someone with actual talent use the instrument.


----------



## Aeonata (Jun 10, 2022)

Easy Pickens said:


> I can understand 8dio not wanting to market it like this—somewhat incapable of standing on its own—but I wonder if its true strength will turn out to be layering with other libraries when they need de-machinegunning. If it works, that might be the "killer app" right there. $150 to add that superpower to every string library we already own (what's that, like 50 or 60 each?) might justify the expense and the extra step.


This is exactly the reason I bought it. This is also why I don't mind the weird section choice of two instruments playing unisono. In fact, I might just always add the viola to either the cello or the violins to make it 3 string players together if it sounds good/better. 
Will play around with this idea a bit over the weekend and will report back how it works!


----------



## LamaRose (Jun 10, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> This was the legato patch, and I had expression and modwheel all the way up mostly. I may do another demo some time next week, and I’ll see if I can make the instrument sound louder. I guess in the higher octaves it does sound more pronounced somehow.
> 
> I also heard Dirk Ehlert announce he’ll do a YT “first look” video next week, so it may be more useful to watch someone with actual talent use the instrument.


On the P. Glass recording, the cello was played softly, almost monotone... I was wondering what your version would sound like if you had the modwheel full down.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 10, 2022)

LamaRose said:


> On the P. Glass recording, the cello was played softly, almost monotone... I was wondering what your version would sound like if you had the modwheel full down.


Yes I agree. I think I will have another go at it, as this was a bit of a rushed job really. I’ll revisit it and let you know!


----------



## Obi-Wan Spaghetti (Jun 10, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> This was the legato patch, and I had expression and modwheel all the way up mostly. I may do another demo some time next week, and I’ll see if I can make the instrument sound louder. I guess in the higher octaves it does sound more pronounced somehow.
> 
> I also heard Dirk Ehlert announce he’ll do a YT “first look” video next week, so it may be more useful to watch someone with actual talent use the instrument.


Are you sure you overlapped the notes to trigger the legato samples?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 10, 2022)

Obi-Wan Spaghetti said:


> Are you sure you overlapped the notes to trigger the legato samples?


For sure, they overlap. It sounded better when I actually played it. Anyway, people are getting tribal, and mad and whatever, so I guess I’ll give this thread a rest. Have a nice weekend.


----------



## Zanshin (Jun 10, 2022)

Calming picture:




(Karajan in the Berlin church)


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 10, 2022)

PeterN said:


> These sound unnatural (to me), or natural in some kind of mid 19th Century English church like environment. If someone needed a music piece, for some mid 19th Century English boring as hell ploy, with Victorian ladies in flowery hats, this would be the library.
> 
> This is the first string library that makes me angry. Fu-k how the sound is annoying. Is anyone else getting aggressive from this library?


Erased the post and the bloody video so you won’t be bothered any more. Thanks for the useful and polite contribution to the discourse.


----------



## PeterN (Jun 10, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> Even though I am for the old gods, I do love orchestra in churches
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool. I decided to delete my post. But that image is great.


----------



## PeterN (Jun 10, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Erased the post and the bloody video so you won’t be bothered any more. Thanks for the useful and polite contribution to the discourse.


Completely unnecessary. Im sorry if you had do that. Put it back pls. It was great contribution from you. (I deleted my post before you deleted yours)


----------



## Zanshin (Jun 10, 2022)

PeterN said:


> Cool. I decided to delete my post. But that image is great. Absolutely brilliant - it calms anyone down. Old gods sounds good too!


I removed the quote from my post but left the picture.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 10, 2022)

PeterN said:


> Completely unnecessary. Im sorry if you had do that.


Hey, one less post for you to post your passive-agressive replies to. 😘


----------



## PeterN (Jun 10, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Hey, one less post for you to post your passive-agressive replies to. 😘


Good move. Its passion.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 10, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> Calming picture:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This picture actually makes me feel very stressed. I appear to be in the harp section, and everyone is playing from sheet music. I can't play the harp and I can't read music - well, a little, but barely, and I definitely can't sight read. Help! I can't wake up! I can't wake up!

Please, please let this all be a dream.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 10, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> This picture actually makes me feel very stressed. I appear to be in the harp section, and everyone is playing from sheet music. I can't play the harp and I can't read music - well, a little, but barely, and I definitely can't sight read. Help! I can't wake up! I can't wake up!
> 
> Please, please let this all be a dream.


LOL... and he thought this is a calming picture


----------



## jesussaddle (Jun 11, 2022)

Montisquirrel said:


> Wondering why they didnt go with 8-way round robin..


:D


----------



## jesussaddle (Jun 11, 2022)

Mikro93 said:


> So, keep in mind that I got the library for free, and I wouldn't feel comfortable saying a library that I demo'ed is bad, for the sake of preserving the developer's interests. I'd have declined the library if I had realized it was not worthy of interest. So, we're having an obvious bias at play here.
> 
> 
> Yes.
> ...


I think the imperfections should be improved in some cases - because a quintet tends to imply intimate. Unless its in the background behind other instruments or percussion, if you hold certain notes (I think D6 is one, the notes above that have some of this as well) its unnatural sounding rather than human IMO. I bought it on sale, and I'm happy I did - the legato capabilities are real. But as is I will use plenty of reverb. I can't do much with it dry.


----------



## jesussaddle (Jun 11, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> OH.. I should also add, that I thought the reverb made a big improvement to these strings, I wasn't very fond of the way they sounded dry. I wonder if the reverb Troels used in the video was the Kontakt reverb inside the library, or he used a dedicated high-quality reverb. I'm guessing it's just the builtin reverb in the library, so it should sound even better with a high-quality reverb.


He mentions it in one of the video comment sections. Its one of the $50 Vallhalla verbs. Here's his comment: Not silly at all. It is a good question. I used ValhallaRoom. Reverb Mode: Large Room. 28.6% feedback. 3.69s. (Cheers, Troels)


----------



## jesussaddle (Jun 11, 2022)

MA-Simon said:


> Could be nice. Legato sounds good, but when he holds down a note for longer, the phrase falls apart in an awkward mechanically intense sustain. Da-da-da-da-eeeeeeeeekh.
> 
> Hope it can be phrased differently.
> Would love to play and test it though!
> Waiting on how this turns out.


Yes, that is the mechanics of it. It seems like it wasn't intended for sustains, but it would be nice to have a library switch to a proper sustain sample without needing to "overdub" or "stitch" using multiple articulations. But I get it, a small developer can't spend a year bringing a single library out. I just hope they improve on the release and don't neglect it. I really hope they do a cleaned up version that takes care of this issue you're speaking of, which I definitely hear in some of the higher pitches, (different pitches are problematic to me for viola, cello, violin.)


----------



## Reznov981 (Jun 11, 2022)

ism said:


> But the important thing to remember is that solo string threads always make the world a better place.


Every thread is a solo strings thread if you squint hard enough


----------



## Ricgus3 (Jun 12, 2022)

I am surprised so few user demos/sketches has been shown here. I am interested to hear more “romantic” or classic string melodies with this


----------



## ism (Jun 12, 2022)

Reznov981 said:


> Every thread is a solo strings thread if you squint hard enough


A noble and idealistic philosophy of life, and one with implications far beyond sample libraries.

If only we had the courage to live our ideals.


----------



## LamaRose (Jun 12, 2022)

PeterN said:


> Good move. Its passion.


An easy method to potty-train those fingers:


----------



## Remnant (Jun 12, 2022)

Ricgus3 said:


> I am surprised so few user demos/sketches has been shown here. I am interested to hear more “romantic” or classic string melodies with this


This one is a bit more fully orchestrated, but any exposed solo string lines in it are 8dio quintet. I also use it on all the legato lines as a section leader.


----------



## jesussaddle (Jun 12, 2022)

Remnant said:


> This one is a bit more fully orchestrated, but any exposed solo string lines in it are 8dio quintet. I also use it on all the legato lines as a section leader.


What vocal library is that?


----------



## Remnant (Jun 12, 2022)

jesussaddle said:


> What vocal library is that?


It is Ethera Atlantis.


----------



## AMBi (Jun 12, 2022)

Looks like even new releases aren’t immune to a good Glitch™
8dio fixed the placeholder price to reflect the standard full price but since the 60% off sale is still active the discount gets applied once added to the cart.

Very tempted at $60


----------



## Rudianos (Jun 12, 2022)

AMBi said:


> Looks like even new releases aren’t immune to a good Glitch™
> 8dio fixed the placeholder price to reflect the standard full price but since the 60% off sale is still active the discount gets applied once added to the cart.
> 
> Very tempted at $60


Snagged it myself.


----------



## Ricgus3 (Jun 12, 2022)

AMBi said:


> Looks like even new releases aren’t immune to a good Glitch™
> 8dio fixed the placeholder price to reflect the standard full price but since the 60% off sale is still active the discount gets applied once added to the cart.
> 
> Very tempted at $60


Extremely tempted… don’t know if it it just the glitch talking or if I really need it though. I do love glitches


----------



## Rudianos (Jun 12, 2022)

Ricgus3 said:


> Extremely tempted… don’t know if it it just the glitch talking or if I really need it though. I do love glitches


patient working with Intimate has really convinced me how much these products offer. Really natural sounding strings. Finally found the EQ and Verb it needs for my ears. Sure this will fit right in. 65% done now!


----------



## Ricgus3 (Jun 12, 2022)

Rudianos said:


> patient working with Intimate has really convinced me how much these products offer. Really natural sounding strings. Finally found the EQ and Verb it needs for my ears. Sure this will fit right in. 65% done now!


Have you downloaded it yet and had a play with it?


----------



## Rudianos (Jun 12, 2022)

Ricgus3 said:


> Have you downloaded it yet and had a play with it?


83% downloaded! 8dio is pretty fast with downloads!


----------



## Ricgus3 (Jun 12, 2022)

Rudianos said:


> 83% downloaded! 8dio is pretty fast with downloads!


Quick! Show me a emotional cello line!! <3


----------



## Easy Pickens (Jun 12, 2022)

AMBi said:


> Looks like even new releases aren’t immune to a good Glitch™
> 8dio fixed the placeholder price to reflect the standard full price but since the 60% off sale is still active the discount gets applied once added to the cart.
> 
> Very tempted at $60


I wonder if this is to accidentally on purpose rack up a few more early adopters who were on the fence. Can't have too many user demos right?

(might crank out a user demo tonight or tomorrow)


----------



## Ricgus3 (Jun 12, 2022)

Easy Pickens said:


> I wonder if this is to accidentally on purpose rack up a few more early adopters who were on the fence. Can't have too many user demos right?
> 
> (might crank out a user demo tonight or tomorrow)


Don’t think/hope this is intentional. If it is intentional it is a big slap in the face to those who bought it on release for 150$.


----------



## Rudianos (Jun 12, 2022)

Ricgus3 said:


> Quick! Show me a emotional cello line!! <3


You are getting me at midnight and first 20 mins of ownership. Celli only!

Okay some Celli Only with Sustains and then Arcs

View attachment Deep Quintet Celli 1.mp3


Some Legato on the Quiet Side of Velocity transition to Altiverb near 20 Seconds

View attachment Celli Legato Play.mp3


And more Legato Medium Velocity and then Max

View attachment Deep Celli PLay 2.mp3


As usual 8dio instruments need to be practiced. Some phasing in dynamic layers, more than normal so I play more expression. Think this has some potential!


And one using the whole patch. Full ensemble

View attachment Deep All.mp3


----------



## Ricgus3 (Jun 12, 2022)

Rudianos said:


> You are getting me at midnight and first 20 mins of ownership. Celli only!
> 
> Okay some Celli Only with Sustains and then Arcs
> 
> ...


Thank you for taking the time and doing this so fast! Has a lot of potential! Really love that lines that moves down at the end of your last example !


----------



## Rudianos (Jun 12, 2022)

Ricgus3 said:


> Thank you for taking the time and doing this so fast! Has a lot of potential! Really love that lines that moves down at the end of your last example !


YW and thanks! and listen to the full patch too, 4th one down! around 50 seconds! Good night!


----------



## wlinart (Jun 12, 2022)

Easy Pickens said:


> I wonder if this is to accidentally on purpose rack up a few more early adopters who were on the fence. Can't have too many user demos right?
> 
> (might crank out a user demo tonight or tomorrow)


If it was intentional, it worked for me  i was on the fence, and jumped over it


----------



## Ricgus3 (Jun 12, 2022)

Rudianos said:


> YW and thanks! and listen to the full patch too, 4th one down! around 50 seconds! Good night!


Listening now! Sounds really good! <3 Easy worth 60$


----------



## Frederick (Jun 12, 2022)

At $60 I jumped in too! @AMBi Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Gensaii (Jun 12, 2022)

It does say the product's not eligible for discount until 2023 so this is probably a mistake..

Now excuse me as I grab me a copy before they rectify this. 😉

Edit: $375 is a bit of an over-rectification..😶


----------



## shangas (Jun 12, 2022)

Seems like it's fixed already. Would have been a no-brainer at $60.


----------



## AMBi (Jun 12, 2022)

Wow that went quick. 
Didn't even manage to get it myself since I was still on the fence, though saving money is never a bad thing!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 13, 2022)

AMBi said:


> Wow that went quick.
> Didn't even manage to get it myself since I was still on the fence, though saving money is never a bad thing!


The problem with kindly sharing glitches on here is that 8Dio reads this board!


----------



## Ricgus3 (Jun 13, 2022)

shangas said:


> Seems like it's fixed already. Would have been a no-brainer at $60.


Damn! I jumped on it for 60€. Big thanks to @Rudianos for his quick demos that pushed me to buy it! Also big thanks to @AMBi for spotting this quick! <3 can’t wait to make some music later this day


----------



## AMBi (Jun 13, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> The problem with kindly sharing glitches on here is that 8Dio reads this board!


The forum says Troels hasn’t been online since earlier this month so it must’ve been one of his goons. 
I’ll make sure to lock all my doors and windows tonight.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 13, 2022)

AMBi said:


> The forum says Troels hasn’t been online since earlier this month so it must’ve been one of his goons.
> I’ll make sure to lock all my doors and windows tonight.


You think Troels has just the one account?

Actually, since he's a workaholic, I doubt he's got time to constantly haunt this place like I do!


----------



## Everratic (Jun 13, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> The problem with kindly sharing glitches on here is that 8Dio reads this board!


Someone mentioned the glitch in the discord server so that’s probably why it was addressed so quickly.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 13, 2022)

Everratic said:


> Someone mentioned the glitch in the discord server so that’s probably why it was addressed so quickly.


So, @AMBi, you're off the hook!


----------



## Futchibon (Jun 13, 2022)

@Troels Folmann it would be great if 8dio could get on top of their pricing glitches as it’s extremely insulting for people who pay the regular price only to have it available to others at 60% off a few days later.


----------



## Remnant (Jun 13, 2022)

Futchibon said:


> @Troels Folmann it would be great if 8dio could get on top of their pricing glitches as it’s extremely insulting for people who pay the regular price only to have it available to others at 60% off a few days later.


People (and websites?) make mistakes, but it is pretty disappointing to days ago pay $150 for a library that is actually advertised as 60% off of $375 to then see people get it for 60% off of $150. I don’t regret the purchase, but definitely a bit of a feel bad.


----------



## wlinart (Jun 13, 2022)

SupremeFist said:


> Is someone going to mock up a few bars of "On the Nature of Daylight" with it (please)?


I was thinking the same, this library seems to be made for this piece. So I did a very quick one, started with the sheet music, made sure the notes were overlapping, and got this. I could probably get something much better out of it with some more time, but to be honest, i think with most libraries this would sound way worse.
The violin melody is DQS, the accompaniment is spitfire originals frozen strings.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 13, 2022)

wlinart said:


> I was thinking the same, this library seems to be made for this piece. So I did a very quick one, started with the sheet music, made sure the notes were overlapping, and got this. I could probably get something much better out of it with some more time, but to be honest, i think with most libraries this would sound way worse.
> The violin melody is DQS, the accompaniment is spitfire originals frozen strings.


Fantastic. I'm not an expert on strings libraries, but I certainly don't know of another library that can do this. Maybe some modeling/hybrid instruments.

I'd love to hear what others think. I don't know how it will turn out, but when Soundpaint gets legato, it may be able to take this even further.


----------



## wlinart (Jun 13, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Fantastic. I'm not an expert on strings libraries, but I certainly don't know of another library that can do this. Maybe some modeling/hybrid instruments.
> 
> I'd love to hear what others think. I don't know how it will turn out, but when Soundpaint gets legato, it may be able to take this even further.


Yes, i also think this is amazing. Especially if you consider the fact that it's mostly straight from the sheet music. Imported, made the notes longer, assigned the instruments, little bit of eq (getting the harshness out of it), little bit reverb and that's it. Not even using the modwheel. Actually the modwheel was one of my frustrations. I tried using it, but it kinda clashed with the built in crescendo on longer notes. It was better without the modwheel riding. 5 minutes of work, and this is the result. Imagine using the library for a long time and the results we could get out of it.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 13, 2022)

Couldn't resist the GAS buildup at $60.


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 13, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Couldn't resist the GAS buildup at $60.


Missed it !! 😭😭


----------



## SupremeFist (Jun 13, 2022)

wlinart said:


> I was thinking the same, this library seems to be made for this piece. So I did a very quick one, started with the sheet music, made sure the notes were overlapping, and got this. I could probably get something much better out of it with some more time, but to be honest, i think with most libraries this would sound way worse.
> The violin melody is DQS, the accompaniment is spitfire originals frozen strings.


That is indeed impressive!


----------



## FinGael (Jun 13, 2022)

Howdy. I am the guy who misses all the glitches. I am also a high level magician in missing tombola tickets.


----------



## axb312 (Jun 13, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Couldn't resist the GAS buildup at $60.


How do you like it? Seems like 100 USD or so is a fair price for this, wouldn't go as far as 375 USD...


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 13, 2022)

axb312 said:


> How do you like it? Seems like 100 USD or so is a fair price for this, wouldn't go as far as 375 USD...


I haven't downloaded it yet, but will post some feedback when I have have some time to test them.


----------



## Rudianos (Jun 13, 2022)

axb312 said:


> How do you like it? Seems like 100 USD or so is a fair price for this, wouldn't go as far as 375 USD...


I like it. Learning curve for sure. But many musical features. Inconsistent as usual. Can be overlooked with some efforts. I enjoy playing it on the piano and treat it as a musical instrument ... no clicking or MIDI drag and drops. Getting right into the core. Watching Troels demo later to mirror. No brainer at last nights special, ehem situation. I agree with you on price.


----------



## Ricgus3 (Jun 13, 2022)

Anyone else having a lowmid "hiss" sound when plyaing high Violin notes? Top of the range? Listen to this high B going from lowest dynamics to highest and back to lowest


----------



## Daniel (Jun 13, 2022)

Ricgus3 said:


> Anyone else having a lowmid "hiss" sound when plyaing high Violin notes? Top of the range? Listen to this high B going from lowest dynamics to highest and back to lowest


IMHO that is so natural. But you can automation with EQ to cut that frequency.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 13, 2022)

wlinart said:


> The violin melody is DQS


Nice track. Thanks for sharing.

Sorry, but what is DQS ?


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jun 13, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Sorry, but what is DQS


Deep Quintet Strings.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 13, 2022)

Dr.Quest said:


> Deep Quintet Strings.


OH.. a new acronym to remember. Funny It should have been obvious, but I thought he is referring to some other library.  

Thanks.


----------



## wlinart (Jun 13, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Nice track. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Sorry, but what is DQS ?


Deep Quintet String (look at the title of the thread)


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jun 13, 2022)

sold


----------



## Flyo (Jun 13, 2022)

givemenoughrope said:


> sold


What??


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jun 13, 2022)

Flyo said:


> What??


Just having fun w the glitch obviously.


----------



## Flyo (Jun 13, 2022)

The glitch doesn’t work any more right??


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 13, 2022)

Flyo said:


> The glitch doesn’t work any more right??


No, it doesn't.


----------



## Futchibon (Jun 13, 2022)

Remnant said:


> People (and websites?) make mistakes, but it is pretty disappointing to days ago pay $150 for a library that is actually advertised as 60% off of $375 to then see people get it for 60% off of $150. I don’t regret the purchase, but definitely a bit of a feel bad.


If this was a once off, of course it would be understandable, but 8Dio are notorious for glitches, which seems to suggest either 8Dio management know and are ok with it, or they have the most inept IT department in sampling history.


----------



## sumskilz (Jun 13, 2022)

Futchibon said:


> If this was a once off, of course it would be understandable, but 8Dio are notorious for glitches, which seems to suggest either 8Dio management know and are ok with it, or they have the most inept IT department in sampling history.


Well, their libraries are notorious for glitches as well, so...


----------



## Easy Pickens (Jun 13, 2022)

This is not nearly as scientific as I'd have liked, but I ran out of time; maybe it'll be useful anyway.

Testing to see if by layering it with other libraries it can help reduce any inherent machine gun effect, I slapped together a little string thing with a lot of repeating notes. What it lacks in musicality it makes up for in… inconclusive results.

The first file is Spitfire Chamber Strings by itself. Then, as a control, is SCS with 8Dio's Deep Solo strings (which do _not_ have legato round robins), at about -9dB. Finally, SCS with Deep Quartet Strings, again, about -9dB.

One of my ears is plugged up right now so I don't even feel like I can assess the results fairly. Does it add anything?


----------



## moon (Jun 13, 2022)

Easy Pickens said:


> This is not nearly as scientific as I'd have liked, but I ran out of time; maybe it'll be useful anyway.
> 
> Testing to see if by layering it with other libraries it can help reduce any inherent machine gun effect, I slapped together a little string thing with a lot of repeating notes. What it lacks in musicality it makes up for in… inconclusive results.
> 
> ...


Personally, I think it sounds really mushy all around, which makes it hard to determine. Also, check your bounce of SCS + deep solo. Something is way off with the levels.


----------



## Easy Pickens (Jun 14, 2022)

moon said:


> Personally, I think it sounds really mushy all around, which makes it hard to determine. Also, check your bounce of SCS + deep solo. Something is way off with the levels.


It sounds off to me too, but my ears are more messed up than I thought so I'm flying blind. It's a middle ear thing I get sometimes; might take days till I can hear properly again. I just hoped it would be worth something anyway, but I probably should have waited.


----------



## Easy Pickens (Jun 14, 2022)

moon said:


> Also, check your bounce of SCS + deep solo. Something is way off with the levels.


See this is what I get for "saving time" with an offline bounce (and uploading without listening)


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 14, 2022)

Easy Pickens said:


> See this is what I get for "saving time" with an offline bounce (and uploading without listening)


For what it's worth, I found your demos helpful in any case. I think that indicate strongly that this method will work, but that the Quintet may need some warming up to match the other libraries.


----------



## Ricgus3 (Jun 14, 2022)

Easy Pickens said:


> It sounds off to me too, but my ears are more messed up than I thought so I'm flying blind. It's a middle ear thing I get sometimes; might take days till I can hear properly again. I just hoped it would be worth something anyway, but I probably should have waited.


Take some rest and recover your ears  all the best


----------



## tritonely (Jun 14, 2022)

8DIO DQS and the sale of Spitfire Audio's Kepler Orchestra came at the right time for me as I wanted to make a Olafur Arnalds inspired orchestral cover of Sufjan Stevens' Mystery of Love. DQS let me use some simple 2 note repeating ostinato without hearing the legato machine gun. I like it's raw tone which doesn't have too much vibrato for this intimate sound. 

In the MP3 attachments you can hear DQS only. I've used within the full version and the with reverb example ValhallaRoom and ValhallaShimmer. With examples and full version the violins and viola use the far mic and the celli use the close mic.


----------



## RMH (Jun 14, 2022)

AMBi said:


> Looks like even new releases aren’t immune to a good Glitch™
> 8dio fixed the placeholder price to reflect the standard full price but since the 60% off sale is still active the discount gets applied once added to the cart.
> 
> Very tempted at $60


Did I miss the discount? 😭


----------



## Ricgus3 (Jun 14, 2022)

RMH said:


> Did I miss the discount? 😭


Yes it Was only up for like 3 hours before they fixed it. I managed snagged it during that window. Have played with it some but haven’t had time to post anything. Will post soon!


----------



## gcorcella (Jul 7, 2022)

If anyone is interested we’ve just released a review of Deep Quintet Strings

Perhaps it can be helpful to someone


----------



## fiction (Nov 6, 2022)

How's everyone enjoying this library? 

I don't usually get along with 8dio libraries but this one still leaves me curious after a while. 

I'm looking forward to the release of tokyo solo strings which was mentioned in this thread to also feature legato rr but since I don't know when that will come out I'm eyeing this one.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 6, 2022)

fiction said:


> I'm looking forward to the release of tokyo solo strings which was mentioned in this thread to also feature legato rr but since I don't know when that will come out I'm eyeing this one.


Yup. Same here.


----------



## Ricgus3 (Nov 6, 2022)

fiction said:


> How's everyone enjoying this library?
> 
> I don't usually get along with 8dio libraries but this one still leaves me curious after a while.
> 
> I'm looking forward to the release of tokyo solo strings which was mentioned in this thread to also feature legato rr but since I don't know when that will come out I'm eyeing this one.


YOu cannot really play fast with it. I like it for what it does, which is slower repetetive lines, Sometimes I now blend it with Spitfire Appassionata. But I never use it for just Legato lines.


----------



## Obi-Wan Spaghetti (Nov 6, 2022)

fiction said:


> I'm looking forward to the release of tokyo solo strings which was mentioned in this thread to also feature legato rr but since I don't know when that will come out I'm eyeing this one.


Did they mention anything about it matching TSS like CSSS does to CSS?


----------



## fiction (Nov 6, 2022)

Obi-Wan Spaghetti said:


> Did they mention anything about it matching TSS like CSSS does to CSS?


They didn’t mention anything about that, it’s the number #5 post in this thread on the first page!


----------



## Remnant (Nov 6, 2022)

I actually use it often, although like the back and forth legato it is meant to focus on, I am back and forth on whether I like it. I use it below in pretty exposed lines and there is something about the timbre I am not sure I can take to liking when too exposed, but I’m just not sure.




Where I definitely know I like it is for use as section leaders on monophonic legato voicings. Below are two instances. Especially in the first, I think you can really hear it adding some characterful definition to these types of lines.



Also, definitely not for fast legato lines. Troehls seems to get it to sound good in faster playing in his demos than I have been able to do. I am sure talent is a factor there but still I don’t think it is meant to be a real nimble instrument.

Overall, I am very happy to have it.


----------



## The Gost (Nov 6, 2022)

Remnant said:


> I actually use it often, although like the back and forth legato it is meant to focus on, I am back and forth on whether I like it. I use it below in pretty exposed lines and there is something about the timbre I am not sure I can take to liking when too exposed, but I’m just not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good work ! I am also surprised for the fast passages but I think that at the end of the demo in question he uses The 8Dio SQS (Studio Quartet Series) Solo Violin.....


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 6, 2022)

Remnant said:


> I use it below in pretty exposed lines and there is something about the timbre I am not sure I can take to liking when too exposed, but I’m just not sure.


NASAL Sounding is my issue with these strings. They sound very congested


----------



## Remnant (Nov 7, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> NASAL Sounding is my issue with these strings. They sound very congested


I do not find it to be particularly nasal sounding, at least not any more than very small ensembles usually sound. It sometimes has a dry studio harshness that is not always my cup of tea. I try and tame it with EQ and reverb. However, it is this character and the legato RRs that I think make it an excellent legato layering tool. And there are times I think it fits perfectly in stuff, it just feels a little like happenstance sometimes when those moments happen.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 7, 2022)

Remnant said:


> I do not find it to be particularly nasal sounding, at least not any more than very small ensembles usually sound. It sometimes has a dry studio harshness that is not always my cup of tea. I try and tame it with EQ and reverb. However, it is this character and the legato RRs that I think make it an excellent legato layering tool. And there are times I think it fits perfectly in stuff, it just feels a little like happenstance sometimes when those moments happen.


Harshness, and Nasal is what I hear when using them.


----------

